# Huntingground SHIC v2 (Reload)



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Huntingground SHIC v2 (Reload)*

*
*

Previous log : http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/213862-huntinggrounds-shic.html

Putting into practice what I learnt from the last SHIC, essentially being more intelligent with the gear (shooting more frequently and dropping the orals from every day stack to workout days only as they blunted appetite). Also I actually have a training programme now - The Cube. SHIC was designed by JW, training programme was designed with help from Bulldog.

Starting date : Monday 30th September (40th birthday, the SHIC is my birthday present to myself  )

Prime (5 weeks) - started on Aug 26th. Weight dropped from 127KG to 118KG. 2500 cals with keto diet but timed carbs around workout. TRT/Peps etc.

Starting Weight : 118KG

*PEDS*

2g Test P - 1st week (5 shots of 400mg, weekdays)

1g Mast P - 1st week (5 shots of 200mg, weekdays)

3g Test E pw (5 shots of 600mg, weekdays)

2g Mast E pw (5 shots of 400mg, weekdays)

HCG 500iu 2*pw

Proviron 100mg day

Aromasin 1 tab a day

T3 100mg day

30iu Lantus every morning

Fast slin - 8iu before every meal.

125mcg GHRP2 / 125mcg MOD GRF/ 500mcg IPAM before bed.

Pre WO * 3W

1ml BSI Mtren DS

1ml PC Supertren

1ml WC PW125

100mg Dbol

50mg Halo

100mg Oxy

50mg Mestanalone

300mg Tren Ace

Post WO * 3W

100mg Stanz

100mg Var

I will be running a lot of Chemical Solutions gear, new lab, meant to be good, will provide feedback.

*Training*

The Cube. When I start the SHIC I will be on week 7. I used 280 DL, 240 SQ and 160BP for my starting figues for the Cube as I knew I wouldn't be on gear for most of the 10 weeks.


```
[TABLE="width: 100%"]

[TR]

[TD][B][U]Week 1[/U][/B]

[/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD]Monday

[/TD]

[TD]Heavy Bench

[/TD]

[TD]80% 5 Sets of 2 Reps

[/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD]Wednesday

[/TD]

[TD]Explosive Squats

[/TD]

[TD]60% 8 Sets of 3 Reps

[/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD]Friday

[/TD]

[TD]Rep Deadlift

[/TD]

[TD]70% 1 Set of 8 Reps

[/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD][/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD][B][U]Week 2[/U][/B]

[/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD]Monday

[/TD]

[TD]Explosive Bench

[/TD]

[TD]60% 8 Sets of 3 Reps

[/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD]Wednesday

[/TD]

[TD]Rep Squat

[/TD]

[TD]70% 1 Set of 8 Reps

[/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD]Friday

[/TD]

[TD]Heavy Deadlift

[/TD]

[TD]80% 5 Sets of Reps

[/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD][/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD][B][U]Week 3[/U][/B]

[/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD]Monday

[/TD]

[TD]Rep Bench

[/TD]

[TD]70% 1 Set of 8 Reps

[/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD]Wednesday

[/TD]

[TD]Heavy Squat

[/TD]

[TD]80% 5 Sets of 2 Reps

[/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD]Friday

[/TD]

[TD]Explosive Deadlift

[/TD]

[TD]60% 8 Sets of 3 Reps

[/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD][/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD][B][U]Week 4 [/U][/B]

[/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD]Monday

[/TD]

[TD]Heavy Bench

[/TD]

[TD]85% 3 Sets of 2 Reps

[/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD]Wednesday

[/TD]

[TD]Explosive Squats

[/TD]

[TD]65% 6 Sets of 2 Reps

[/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD]Friday

[/TD]

[TD]Rep Deadlift

[/TD]

[TD]80% 1 Set of 6 Reps

[/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD][/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD][B][U]Week 5[/U][/B]

[/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD]Monday

[/TD]

[TD]Explosive Bench

[/TD]

[TD]65% 6 Sets of 2 Reps

[/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD]Wednesday

[/TD]

[TD]Rep Squat

[/TD]

[TD]80% 1 Sets of 6 Reps

[/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD]Thursday

[/TD]

[TD]Heavy Deadlift

[/TD]

[TD]85% 3 Sets of 2 Reps

[/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD][/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD][B][U]Week 6[/U][/B]

[/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD]Monday

[/TD]

[TD]Rep Bench

[/TD]

[TD]80% 1 Set of 6 Reps

[/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD]Wednesday

[/TD]

[TD]Heavy Squat

[/TD]

[TD]85% 3 Sets of 2 Reps

[/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD]Friday

[/TD]

[TD]Rep Deadlift

[/TD]

[TD]65%6 Sets of 2 Reps

[/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD][/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD][B][U]Week 7[/U][/B]

[/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD]Monday

[/TD]

[TD]Heavy Bench

[/TD]

[TD]90% 1 Rep, 92.5% 1 Rep, 95% 1 Rep

[/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD]Wednesday

[/TD]

[TD]Explosive Squat

[/TD]

[TD]70% 5 Sets of 2

[/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD]Friday

[/TD]

[TD]Rep Deadlift

[/TD]

[TD]85% 1 Set of 2

[/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD][/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD][B][U]Week 8[/U][/B]

[/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD]Monday

[/TD]

[TD]Explosive Bench

[/TD]

[TD]70% 5 Sets of 2 Reps

[/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD]Wednesday

[/TD]

[TD]Rep Squat

[/TD]

[TD]85% 1 Set of 2 Reps

[/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD]Friday

[/TD]

[TD]Heavy Deadlift

[/TD]

[TD]90% 1 Rep, 92.5% 1 Rep, 95% 1 Rep

[/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD][/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD][B][U]Week 9[/U][/B]

[/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD]Monday

[/TD]

[TD]Rep Bench

[/TD]

[TD]85% 1 Set of 2 Reps

[/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD]Wednesday

[/TD]

[TD]Heavy Squat

[/TD]

[TD]90% 1 Rep, 92.5% 1 Rep, 95% 1 Rep

[/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD]Friday

[/TD]

[TD]Explosive Deadlift

[/TD]

[TD]70% 5 Sets of 2 Reps

[/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD][/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[/TR]

[TR]

[TD][B][U]Week 10[/U][/B]

[/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[TD][/TD]

[/TR]

[/TABLE]

PBs/Comp
```
*Diet*

Simple diet with as much real food as possible.

04:00 "100g Protein" Shake with 100g oats, 1 tbsp evoo and 20g pb. 55F, 73C, 114P, 1230cals.

08:00 4 eggs, 100g cheese, 300g baked potato, 1 tin of tuna, 1 tbsp butter, 1 tbsp evoo. 88F, 64C, 92P, 1400cals.

11:00 4 eggs, 100g cheese, 300g baked potato, 1 tin of tuna, 1 tbsp butter, 1 tbsp evoo. 88F, 64C, 92P, 1400cals.

14:00 4 eggs, 100g cheese, 300g baked potato, 1 tin of tuna, 1 tbsp butter, 1 tbsp evoo. 88F, 64C, 92P, 1400cals.

18:00 Dinner with family (will usually be fresh fish, potatoes and veg or jacket spud with tuna and cheese, or tuna pasta etc). I eat monstrous portions with lots of veg in there.

20:00 "100g Protein" Shake with 100g oats, 1 tbsp evoo and 20g pb. 55F, 73C, 114P, 1230cals.

Without evening meal, I am looking at:-

374F, 302C, 504P, 6660cals.

All looks fine apart from the carbs figure looks low. But the evening meal will be carb-based so am aiming for approx 8-9k cals.

*Supplements*

5g fish oil pd.

2 multivits pd.

3 * Celery Seed Extract (dependent on BP readings).

*PB Lifts*

Bench 166KG (just failed on 175 last time)

Squat 252KG

Deadlift 270KG (just failed on 290 last time)

*Aim (by end of year)*

Bench 180KG

Squat 280KG

Deadlift 300KG

Also to do well in Herts Strongest Man - First Timers on November 3rd.

Disclaimer 1 : Do not attempt this.

Disclaimer 2 : No Pencil Necks trolling on this thread.

Disclaimer 3 : I had blood work and ECG done in January and all came back fine. I will not risk health so I reserve the right to terminate the SHIC at any time as I see fit.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

In there like swimwear!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

A couple of things I forgot to mention:-

There will be no pics but will be plenty of vids, I see myself as a strength trainer and certainly not as a bodybuilder so aesthetics mean nothing to me.

The premis behind the SHIC is to have a base of Test and Mast E at all times, whilst then smashing as much fast-acting gear/orals as possible pre and post workout. This should give increased aggression and power in gym = more strength. Also it means I do not have massive amounts of orals in system at all times which made me feel sh1te last time and stopped me from eating. No food = no strength = waste of time.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

In


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Subbed

Good luck


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Subbed!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Good luck big man !!

In for the win !


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

It would be rude not to sub, even though I may fall foul of Disclaimer N°2..


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

In


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Will be good to see how you get on mate


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Define pencil neck 

Couple of questions, bearing in mind I have zero personal experience with assisted recovery times so it might be a stupid question: Why do Deadlifts on Friday when you could still be knackered from squats on Wednesday? Surely it would make more sense to have the weekend break (i.e. more days) between them? e.g. DL friday, squats monday, bench wednesday?

And of course Monday is bench day in every gym I've ever used = fighting for equipment and that's just a hassle.

Or does the SHIC allow you to throw recovery times out the window?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks all, will be fun and looking forward to it (and to be a sexual tyrannosaurus again  ).

@Gym Bunny, nice avi by the way. I got one of my minions (@Novo78  ) to write down the Cube programme from the notes which Bulldog scribbled down and there are some inconsistencies. Anyhow, I always do Heavy on a Monday as I find I am at my best/strongest on that day. But that does mean that I can be doing BP (M), DL (W) and SQ (F) followed by Heavy DL on Monday following week. That is just the way it falls. Also with 9k cals of food a day and lots of gear, recovery does happen much more quickly.

My gym is a corporate gym in Canary Wharf and I train at 10:00-11:00 in the morning when everybody else should be working so I get the run of the gym!!

Pencil Neck = @R0BLET


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mish said:


> Subbed
> 
> Good luck


 @Mish, I got caught out by the Gif at work today, my monitor is in full view and one of the team asked what I was watching


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> @Mish, I got caught out by the Gif at work today, my monitor is in full view and one of the team asked what I was watching


If he doesn't like Katie Upton he's a fvcking ****.

Disregard his enquiry.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

In for ridiculous AAS collection pictures


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

What's your gym like? Being a corporate gym do you ever draw any disapproving looks from the 'regular' clientele?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> In for ridiculous AAS collection pictures


Just for you mate. This is without 1k's worth of peps which are in the freezer


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mish said:


> What's your gym like? Being a corporate gym do you ever draw any disapproving looks from the 'regular' clientele?


I do get strange looks I must admit. I stroll in in my Gold's Gym vest (one of the regulars called it a singlet  ) and notasingle****isgiven. But it does seem to cause quite a stir. Indeed one of them was telling a PT (one of my mates, about this guy in the squat rack squatting 250KG who looks like a bouncer, my mate was laughing his head off when he twigged it was me (I was squatting 200KG and not 250KG at that time) and he loved telling me).

But it's fine, I suppose I am a novelty in there but I get on well with all the PTs, gym staff and regulars.

Gym is great, everything I could need!!


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Just for you mate. This is without 1k's worth of peps which are in the freezer
> 
> View attachment 136756


fcuk that's some gear 

good luck mate, will be an interesting read if its anything like the first shic :thumbup1:


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

in for this fella ...

Sexual Tyrannosaurus ha ..love this saying , it what the missus say to me some times ..


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

LER said:


>


Jess The Body Ventura - what a film and what a scene


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Huntingground said:


> Just for you mate. This is without 1k's worth of peps which are in the freezer
> 
> View attachment 136756


I just got a major steroid hard on


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

In! I'll be at the comp in Watford too! Fcuk, I just remembered theres no weight limit, tell me you are in the inters?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> In! I'll be at the comp in Watford too! Fcuk, I just remembered theres no weight limit, tell me you are in the inters?


Hahaaa, will be good to see you mate, first-timers for me.



I'm aiming for 130KG+ BW


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

I'll be watching this good luck pal


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2013)

All the best, hope it goes well!

Good luck


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Good luck with this mate.

I'm quietly subbed


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Hahaaa, will be good to see you mate, first-timers for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm aiming for 130KG+ BW


That'll teach me to enter a comp with no weight limit! I'm 95kg but haven't seen my abs since a good 15kg ago:whistling:

Are you doing any event training? I was shocked at the speed of the other guys in my first comp on the carrying events, some of the fcukers picked up the 70kg farmers and 180 yoke and literally ran with them!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> That'll teach me to enter a comp with no weight limit! I'm 95kg but haven't seen my abs since a good 15kg ago:whistling:
> 
> Are you doing any event training? I was shocked at the speed of the other guys in my first comp on the carrying events, some of the fcukers picked up the 70kg farmers and 180 yoke and literally ran with them!


Event training with the comp gear at NS Gym on 6th and 20th October mate.

I am worried about log lift (my OHP is notoriously bad) and also grip giving out on farmers etc. Also I gas quickly so 75s is a long time!! I reckon the weights should be OK, esp 190 DL, I will fire loads of them out.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Event training with the comp gear at NS Gym on 6th and 20th October mate.
> 
> I am worried about log lift (my OHP is notoriously bad) and also grip giving out on farmers etc. Also I gas quickly so 75s is a long time!! I reckon the weights should be OK, esp 190 DL, I will fire loads of them out.


I can't make the sundays so hopefully going to get up there mid week a couple of times, the farmers wasn't as bad as I though but these ones will be heavier. My OHP is sh1t, I only do push press at the moment but it's cleaning it up each time that makes it hard. It's easier than a swiss bar though as you can roll it up off your thighs.

It's all for a good cause though and it will be fun in a sadistic way:lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

LER said:


> in for this fella ...
> 
> Sexual Tyrannosaurus ha ..love this saying , it what the missus say to me some times ..


In!

FFS..... Pencil neck, you big ugly cùnt!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> In!
> 
> FFS..... Pencil neck, you big ugly cùnt!


I knew that would wake you from your slumber 

How are you mate?


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

@Huntingground missed the start of this, good luck with it mate will be following with interest. Awesome gear pic


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I knew that would wake you from your slumber
> 
> How are you mate?


Haha, you [email protected] :lol:

I'm good mate, jelly of your stash though :drool:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

On seeing your stash pic this image popped into my head:



Glad you like the avi. Thanks for the explanation on the cube. Makes sense doing Heavy on Monday after the weekend. I kinda got stuck looking at exercise not intensity. 9k calories HOW? You must be eating non-stop.

Reading about the strongman stuff...how's your CV fitness? those guys practically sprint in some of the events. :thumb:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

In, will be following in the back ground as usual 

Good luck mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Subbed mate, first one was a good read, number two sounds like it will be even better!

Still guiness powered?


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Just for you mate. This is without 1k's worth of peps which are in the freezer
> 
> View attachment 136756


Wow, that's better than porn!

I'm in mate, best of luck!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> On seeing your stash pic this image popped into my head:
> 
> View attachment 136824
> 
> ...


Haahaa, love the pic, that is me, has been all of my life, just different type of gear now 

Intensity is everything, just going the gym and going through the motions for 10 hours a week is not for me, 3 quick 45 min sessions which are as intense and heavy as possible is the way I operate.

9k calories - not easy and I'm sure I won't hit them some days but I do like my food. Also the gear and intense training make you super-hungry too.

CV  , what is that. I gas walking around!! We'll just have to wait and see on that one, 75s is a long time for each event!!

How's training? Liking the pose, are you aiming to compete etc?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Subbed mate, first one was a good read, number two sounds like it will be even better!
> 
> Still guiness powered?


Guinness is the base for all strength trainers diets I believe 

Whilst on SHIC I will be having a beer on Satturdays only. Off SHIC, as much and as often as possible!! All cals are good cals in my eyes!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Heavy Squat Day*

Aim : 85% (204KG) 3 Sets of 2 Reps.

Last training session before SHIC starts on Monday. Working solo, eating has been ramping up in readiness for the gear. Eggs/fish/cheese have been eaten, shake has gone down, currently on diet coke and bananas in readiness.

I need a reusable insulin pen, anybody got one to sell or know where I can get a cheap one?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Guinness is the base for all strength trainers diets I believe
> 
> Whilst on SHIC I will be having a beer on Satturdays only. Off SHIC, as much and as often as possible!! All cals are good cals in my eyes!!


No no no no no no

NO!!!!!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Heavy Squat Day

Aim : 85% (204KG) 3 Sets of 2 Reps.

Back from gym, good, quick sesh.

100

140

204 * 2 * 3 - found it challenging but fine, no major wobbles, form fine, lower back feels burnt out due to heavy DLs and heavy SQs this week.

Away for the weekend and 40th on Monday, starting SHIC on Monday.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Can you stick up a days food intake when you get a chance?

Have a nice weekend and have a great day on monday!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@GreedyBen fom the OP mate:-

Diet

Simple diet with as much real food as possible.

04:00 "100g Protein" Shake with 100g oats, 1 tbsp evoo and 20g pb. 55F, 73C, 114P, 1230cals.

08:00 4 eggs, 100g cheese, 300g baked potato, 1 tin of tuna, 1 tbsp butter, 1 tbsp evoo. 88F, 64C, 92P, 1400cals.

11:00 4 eggs, 100g cheese, 300g baked potato, 1 tin of tuna, 1 tbsp butter, 1 tbsp evoo. 88F, 64C, 92P, 1400cals.

14:00 4 eggs, 100g cheese, 300g baked potato, 1 tin of tuna, 1 tbsp butter, 1 tbsp evoo. 88F, 64C, 92P, 1400cals.

18:00 Dinner with family (will usually be fresh fish, potatoes and veg or jacket spud with tuna and cheese, or tuna pasta etc). I eat monstrous portions with lots of veg in there.

20:00 "100g Protein" Shake with 100g oats, 1 tbsp evoo and 20g pb. 55F, 73C, 114P, 1230cals.

Without evening meal, I am looking at:-

374F, 302C, 504P, 6660cals.

All looks fine apart from the carbs figure looks low. But the evening meal will be carb-based so am aiming for approx 8-9k cals.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

hi mate an addition for your shic and easy carbs. i consider the use of the aminos v important

perimeter nutrition

20mins PRE

10g BCAA, 15g EAA, 20g maltodextrin

sipped intra

15g EAA,100g maltodextrin

PWO

60g whey, 60g vitargo, 1 scoop greens

thank me later


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Good luck bigman on round 2! i hear u on that image of the chicks knockers, i got caught out at work aswell, was then asked how did i get past the internal blockers to view that site hahah.

question: no tren E? though u would want it for the synergistic effects with mast and test, can only see ace at pre workout?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> hi mate an addition for your shic and easy carbs. i consider the use of the aminos v important
> 
> perimeter nutrition
> 
> ...


Hello mate, thanks for the advice, I never do any of the Pre-WO, Intra or PWO stuff, I just eat a sh1te load of real food. I should give it a go though. What is "greens"?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Super $ingh said:


> Good luck bigman on round 2! i hear u on that image of the chicks knockers, i got caught out at work aswell, was then asked how did i get past the internal blockers to view that site hahah.
> 
> question: no tren E? though u would want it for the synergistic effects with mast and test, can only see ace at pre workout?


SHIC was designed for me by JW so no Tren E mate, just Test/Mast/Slin as base and then smash in as much fast-acting gear/orals on workout days.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@ewen, @Rick89, what will I need for the strongman comp? I have straps, liquid chalk, nosetork. I don't have belt or specialist shoes. Anything else please?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Just a belt mate


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate, thanks for the advice, I never do any of the Pre-WO, Intra or PWO stuff, I just eat a sh1te load of real food. I should give it a go though. What is "greens"?


It's just vegetable powder mate udo's choice beyond greens.

Loading your muscles with aminos mate will do nothing but benefit if you fire that suggestion over to your designer you will get the same answer nobody in ' the know' trains without them nowadays like, @Bad Alan can back me up on intra shakes


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> It's just vegetable powder mate udo's choice beyond greens.
> 
> Loading your muscles with aminos mate will do nothing but benefit if you fire that suggestion over to your designer you will get the same answer nobody in ' the know' trains without them nowadays like, @Bad Alan can back me up on intra shakes


Mark is there much taste to the greens? I imagine it to be thick, grainy and green.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> It's just vegetable powder mate udo's choice beyond greens.
> 
> Loading your muscles with aminos mate will do nothing but benefit if you fire that suggestion over to your designer you will get the same answer nobody in ' the know' trains without them nowadays like, @Bad Alan can back me up on intra shakes


Agreed and if using insulin in big doses adding in aminos, creatine etc and all the carbs will have a massive benefit to recovery and growth from the heavy sessions.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Mate they taste like rotting knob flakes on there own but in whey it ain't bad, just a bit gritty lol


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Mish said:


> Mark is there much taste to the greens? I imagine it to be thick, grainy and green.


Depends on the greens. Poliquins Primal Greens are the best I've tasted but so expensive you'd expect it to be made of powdered gold! BSD don't taste bad, but that company seems to be sketchy on delivery right now, so best avoid. Look for one that's solely extracted from greens without fillers soy or extracts. If you get one with high wheat grass content, ramp up so you don't barf.



marknorthumbria said:


> Mate they taste like rotting knob flakes on there own but in whey it ain't bad, just a bit gritty lol


Delightful analogy there! :lol:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Depends on the greens. Poliquins Primal Greens are the best I've tasted but so expensive you'd expect it to be made of powdered gold! BSD don't taste bad, but that company seems to be sketchy on delivery right now, so best avoid. Look for one that's solely extracted from greens without fillers soy or extracts. If you get one with high wheat grass content, ramp up so you don't barf.
> 
> Delightful analogy there! :lol:


Udo's choice are spot on, the profile is decent too.

They are a second to poliquins tbh.

But if you can afford poliquins primal greens your laughing! Expensive sh1t!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Awesome. I shall check them out. I used poliquins back in 2008ish when I think they were the only ones on the market. Damn expensive.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Protein works do flavoured greens in orange and berry. No nasty muddy taste like the normal ones.

I use the normal ones in shakes and they turn it green obviously but can't taste them. Other ones are nice on their own.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> @ewen, @Rick89, what will I need for the strongman comp? I have straps, liquid chalk, nosetork. I don't have belt or specialist shoes. Anything else please?


x2 im with ewen just a belt really bud


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> @ewen, @Rick89, what will I need for the strongman comp? I have straps, liquid chalk, nosetork. I don't have belt or specialist shoes. Anything else please?


I didn't have a belt on my first comp, still haven't as I'm waiting for zuluglove to make some more.

I did take 4 cans of monster rehab and 3 sharing size bags of peanut m&ms to get me through the day which it did!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

how many sites do you use for jabbing mate?

would you jab the same muscle every other day?

ps subbed


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Cheers fellas for advice regarding comp.

Starting tomorrow. I have been away at seaside for the weekend eating sh1te, also 40th tomorrow so may have a few Guinness. First training sesh is Tuesday.

Missing a reusable insulin pen so no fast acting slin for time being. Everything else present and correct.

@big steve, use quads mate, at least 6 sites in each quad so 12 sites in all, plenty to go around. I can use delts too for pre-wo shots.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers fellas for advice regarding comp.
> 
> Starting tomorrow. I have been away at seaside for the weekend eating sh1te, also 40th tomorrow so may have a few Guinness. First training sesh is Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Same day the big bear starts!

On the insulin pen. Do you use a new insulin pen needle every injection or just change it each day?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*The Cube Week 7 (3rd Wave).*

Tuesday Heavy Bench 90% (144KG) 1 Rep, 92.5% (148KG) 1 Rep, 95% (152KG) 1 Rep

Wednesday Explosive Squat 70% (168KG) 5 Sets of 2

Friday Rep Deadlift 85% (238KG) 1 Set of 2

Working from BP 160, SQ 240 and DL 280.

Looking forward to it with the new pre-WO gear.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Same day the big bear starts!
> 
> On the insulin pen. Do you use a new insulin pen needle every injection or just change it each day?


For slow slin, I change the pin every pen so every few days. Only sub-q so not a$$ed about changing pin all of the time mate.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

looking good in here pal

enjoy your birthday


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Benching - do you do full ROM BB style or PL style with arch?

Also, have a great birthday! :thumb:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> looking good in here pal
> 
> enjoy your birthday


Thanks Rick, will be a restrained birthday, usually a monster party, as I have first training day on SHIC next day. Time to up the game and behave myself!!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> Benching - do you do full ROM BB style or PL style with arch?
> 
> Also, have a great birthday! :thumb:


Thanks GB, commiserations are in order for birthdays 40 plus 

BP = arch, shoulder blades tucked in, I don't seem to be able to get elbows in too much, been working on 4s down, 1s pause and then drive up with whole body as fast and powerful as poss. Anyhow, that is the plan, usually goes out the window when at or near max !!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

No commiserations except for the fact hangovers after 30 are wickedly vile. :no:

Re the elbows. You got long arms? Cause that might be the reason...not that there's anything you can do about it mind. :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks Rick, will be a restrained birthday, usually a monster party, as I have first training day on SHIC next day. Time to up the game and behave myself!!!


I know the feeling big man, Im off the booze now for atleast 3 months starting my 10 weeks cycle today


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Just randomly checked the bottom birthday part and who do i see !!

Happy birthday big man ! Have a good 1 !!!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday mate

Did you get everything in place to start today?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks all, on phone so will reply later. Got to start the jabs today so will reply later and also put a jab update up ??


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Happy birthday mate. I also turned 40 a couple of months ago. I just wanted a very low-key affair but my GF wasn't having any of it lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks all, on phone so will reply later. Got to start the jabs today so will reply later and also put a jab update up ??


Bet you forget half of them :whistling:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

happy birthday!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday mate


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Goodluck and happy bday


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Right, started the SHIC (in a fashion anyhow).

Source didn't send the test p and seems to have sent tren a, so I have just shot (10ml):-

Tren A - 400mg

Mast P - 200mg

Test E - 600mg

Mast E - 400mg

Slow slin = 60 iu

I'll find out if I should just shoot Tren A or get some Test P sharpish.

Sorted out gear (injectable and oral) for gym session tomorrow and SHIC really starts tomorrow. Food will be prepped tonight too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks all for good wishes.

@Ginger Ben, you know me too well. @Mish, all present and correct apart from Test P and also insulin pen but I may have come up with a way to sort that.

Cheers.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Really dumb question, but can you just load them all up together or do you have to pin each compound seperately? I know the slin is done seperately.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

All the best mate:thumbup1:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Good luck , happy birthday


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> Really dumb question, but can you just load them all up together or do you have to pin each compound seperately? I know the slin is done seperately.


Load them all into one 10ml barrel and shoot into quad, just shot high up in outer left quad, mast is pretty thin though so only took a few mins, painless.

Slin sub-q into belly fat around belly button, actually hurts more than IM shot!!


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Happy birthday beast let the journey begin


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@marknorthumbria, where do I get all that stuff from?

I usually use Bulkpowders.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

You doing 10ml in one shot in quads? Crazy fcker


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

FFS, just found the Test P - with Chemical Solutions the Test P packaging is exactly the same colour as Test E. Another jab coming up


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> @marknorthumbria, where do I get all that stuff from?
> 
> I usually use Bulkpowders.


Protein works! 

Deals on everything at the moment too


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Just pinned 4ml of prop.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Happy birthday mate :beer:


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Just pinned 4ml of prop.


That's got potential to be quite fcuking painful! Do u suffer with pip?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Protein works!
> 
> Deals on everything at the moment too


I want to say you're just being an excellent rep, but I am genuinely impressed with their offers right now. :thumb:

Super greens deal was great. I only wish both flavours had been available when I ordered to I could compare all 3.

/ends sidetrack.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> I want to say you're just being an excellent rep, but I am genuinely impressed with their offers right now. :thumb:
> 
> Super greens deal was great. I only wish both flavours had been available when I ordered to I could compare all 3.
> 
> /ends sidetrack.


 @Ginger Ben ..... An excellent rep..... He's ok I suppose


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Happy birthday for yesterday mate,

Now feed the drugs in.

Get sorted for the supps? If you want to go upper class on the maltodextrin then there's a product called karbolyn that is the best there is for intra carbs, costs though! From amazon


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> I want to say you're just being an excellent rep, but I am genuinely impressed with their offers right now. :thumb:
> 
> Super greens deal was great. I only wish both flavours had been available when I ordered to I could compare all 3.
> 
> /ends sidetrack.


Thank you, I appreciate that 



R0BLET said:


> @Ginger Ben ..... An excellent rep..... He's ok I suppose


Lol shut it Judas


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Thank you, I appreciate that
> 
> Lol shut it Judas


Suppose :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Thank you, I appreciate that
> 
> Lol shut it Judas


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Haahaa, you nutters.

@cooper79, no pip today, just dull ache, strange as prop always fcks me up too. Felt superhorny last night so that is a good sign.

@marknorthumbria, you know me, takes ages for me to sort anything out 

WFH today, felt rough after my birthday celebrations, went out with a chick, had an argument as I wanted to stay on the beer, she wanted to go restaurant, anyhow she stormed off and left me so celebrated my 40th on my fckin own, Billy No Mates!!

Therefore I went into drinking mode, Guinness with double Martell chasers, didn't wake up until 9am this morning.

Anyhow, back on it today and 3 back-to-bck gym seshes from tomorrow. Let's have it


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Because of my retarded drinking session on Monday night, my split for this week is:-

Wednesday Explosive Squat 70% (168KG) 5 Sets of 2

Thursday Heavy Bench 90% (144KG) 1 Rep, 92.5% (148KG) 1 Rep, 95% (152KG) 1 Rep

Friday Rep Deadlift 85% (238KG) 1 Set of 2

Started orals as well today and looking forward to the massive pre-WO gear boost too.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Because of my retarded drinking session on Monday night, my split for this week is:-
> 
> Wednesday Explosive Squat 70% (168KG) 5 Sets of 2
> 
> ...


Safe to call you a retard ..... RETARD 

Now crack on with this SHIC :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Safe to call you a retard ..... RETARD
> 
> Now crack on with this SHIC :lol:


No doubt about it mate, fire away


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I am being slightly cautious with the orals and have just dropped:-

50mg Dbol

50mg Halo

50mg Oxy

50mg Mestanalone

I will pin the below within 15 mins and then hit the gym:-

1ml BSI Mtren DS

1ml PC Supertren

1ml WC PW125

300mg Tren Ace

I will up the orals from tomorrow if all goes well.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> I am being slightly cautious with the orals and have just dropped:-
> 
> 50mg Dbol
> 
> ...


How long you giving between the orals and the gym mate? Ive found 1.5-2 hrs best


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> How long you giving between the orals and the gym mate? Ive found 1.5-2 hrs best


Probably about an hour mate, and less for shot, felt totally wired in gym though so defo worked, felt drugged up!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Explosive Squat Day*

Aim : 70% (168KG) 5 Sets of 2

I have eaten a box of food already, 2 bananas and my morning shake so food is going in well.

Orals went in about an hour before gym and fast-acting gear about 15 mins before. They definitely worked as felt wired and drugged, breathing and sweating heavily, anxious to smash into the weights.

60

100

140

170 * 2 * 5 - found it easy so concentrated on perfect form. Looking back I should have upped the reps or weights as I want to make every session count. Won't make that mistake again although I do have 3 seshes back to back so didn't want to burn myself out 100%.

Still feel heavy-headed and not hungry. Will force some food down once I stop sweaying, office shirt is blue and has massive sweat patches on, doesn't look great!!

Winny and Var just went in too.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I hope you had a Happy Hangover :thumb:

Don't see anything wrong with concentrating on perfect form. Last thing you need is to do your back in again. Those sides seem remarkably similar to stim sides. Wouldn't have guessed orals could do that. Do you do orals on an empty stomach?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> *Explosive Squat Day*
> 
> Aim : 70% (168KG) 5 Sets of 2
> 
> ...


Drop the orals back by another half an hour to an hour and drop the fast Acting oils back by 30 mins this might help with not being as wired after the workout lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

In my opinion mate keep the reps and weight exactly as they for ultimate power and explosive training it should feel easy

anything over around 50-60%percent of one rep max isnt true speed work and its about how fast you move the weight trust me it will carryover massively when you go for new pb on squat


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> I hope you had a Happy Hangover :thumb:
> 
> Don't see anything wrong with concentrating on perfect form. Last thing you need is to do your back in again. Those sides seem remarkably similar to stim sides. Wouldn't have guessed orals could do that. Do you do orals on an empty stomach?


Thanks, usually I drink my way through hangovers but thought, cold turkey it is so I can crack on with SHIC. Wasn't great!! Loads of food, sleep and water.

I guess you are correct with perfect form, should follow the Cube to the letter!!

Orals = just the amount and variety I think. Did feel a bit speedy to be honest (I used to love speed many moons ago but that is another story). Empty stomach - I will not have an empty stomach for the next 6 weeks, 9k cals a day will see to that


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> Drop the orals back by another half an hour to an hour and drop the fast Acting oils back by 30 mins this might help with not being as wired after the workout lol


I'll give it a shot mate, have cooled down now and feel fine.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> In my opinion mate keep the reps and weight exactly as they for ultimate power and explosive training it should feel easy
> 
> anything over around 50-60%percent of one rep max isnt true speed work and its about how fast you move the weight trust me it will carryover massively when you go for new pb on squat


Thanks RIck, will follow the Cube to the letter then. 3 weeks to go and then PBs and Strongman Comp, need to get head down and crack on now.

Training events this Sunday so that will give me an idea where I am.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks RIck, will follow the Cube to the letter then. 3 weeks to go and then PBs and Strongman Comp, need to get head down and crack on now.
> 
> Training events this Sunday so that will give me an idea where I am.


I'm with Rick here mate. Do exactly what it says on the tin for best results. It's not about getting the most out of every single workout, it's the cumulative effect that you're after. The sum of the parts will be greater...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, today went well, just did a 10ml jab and only have some peps to shoot before bed. All food in apart from shake (am super full though), will whack it in before bed.

Pinned some HCG as bollocks felt a little small.

Full steam ahead tomorrow with full dosages on all orals and Heavy Bench!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I'm with Rick here mate. Do exactly what it says on the tin for best results. It's not about getting the most out of every single workout, it's the cumulative effect that you're after. The sum of the parts will be greater...


Thanks mate, will follow!! Looking forward to heavy bench tomorrow


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate, will follow!! Looking forward to heavy bench tomorrow


Get a vid up


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Get a vid up


Not going too heavy Mingster.

Thursday Heavy Bench 90% (144KG) 1 Rep, 92.5% (148KG) 1 Rep, 95% (152KG) 1 Rep

Working solo but always someone about to vid.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Not going too heavy Mingster.
> 
> Thursday Heavy Bench 90% (144KG) 1 Rep, 92.5% (148KG) 1 Rep, 95% (152KG) 1 Rep
> 
> Working solo but always someone about to vid.


Always good for analysing form regardless of the weight. Not many people post bench vids these days for some reason. I went through a squat vid phase but now it's bench all the way lol...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Always good for analysing form regardless of the weight. Not many people post bench vids these days for some reason. I went through a squat vid phase but now it's bench all the way lol...


OK mate, I'm convinced, I'll get a vid up. I haven't got any training from Bulldog on the bench so would be good to have form analysed anyhow.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> OK mate, I'm convinced, I'll get a vid up. I haven't got any training from Bulldog on the bench so would be good to have form analysed anyhow.


There's lots of different styles, grip widths etc. So not necessarily a right way to bench as such. Turning it into as much of a whole body lift as possible and developing a style that you can repeat over and over are important factors imo.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> There's lots of different styles, grip widths etc. So not necessarily a right way to bench as such. Turning it into as much of a whole body lift as possible and developing a style that you can repeat over and over are important factors imo.


Got to keep my arris on the bench 

Neutral grip width, arch, shoulder blades tucked in, feet planted, drive with whole body. That is the plan.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Got to keep my arris on the bench
> 
> Neutral grip width, arch, shoulder blades tucked in, feet planted, drive with whole body. That is the plan.


Grip bar tightly, try to push hands apart when gripping bar, push toes trough front of trainers, scream Viking Power at top of lungs...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Great sleep due to the IPAM, it really does help with quality of sleep.

Quads are sore today, may be a combination of the workout yesterday feeling easy due to the pre-WO meds and therefore, I was going much deeper than usual, almost arris to grass with 170KG and also all of the jabs in there too.

Shake is in, all food prepped and ready for today.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Heat is outrageous, just sitting in one place and I am covered in a thick film of sweat, any moving about and shirt becomes drenched. This happened at beginning of last SHIC so not entirely unexpected.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Heat is outrageous, just sitting in one place and I am covered in a thick film of sweat, any moving about and shirt becomes drenched. This happened at beginning of last SHIC so not entirely unexpected.


Sounds familiar! I have another SHIC planned for feb next year. Will be great to see how you rate this one compared to the last.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Sounds familiar! I have another SHIC planned for feb next year. Will be great to see how you rate this one compared to the last.


Good luck mate, you know me, I'll log everything, warts and all


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Heavy Bench Day*

Aim : 90% (144KG) 1 Rep, 92.5% (148KG) 1 Rep, 95% (152KG) 1 Rep

Struggling with getting the food down today, full from yesterday got a box to go, unsure whether I'll be able to eat it before hometime.

All pre-WO and post-WO gear now in.

60 * loads

100 * loads

144 * 1 - flew up, form perfect, no worries at all.

148 * 1 - comfortable.

152 * 1 - not as comfortable, not all out but not a massive amount left in tank. Form not 100% either.

I'll be more powerful next week, gear will have had a week to work, I will have been off the beer for a while, I drank all weekend and Monday so still rehydrating really. Also 3 gym seshes back to back is no good for me, my recovery times are much bigger than that.

Tried some OHPs but pain in front left delt, stopped instantly. Hope it is OK for the Loglift on Sunday, should be I reckon.

@Mingster, apologies mate, no vids, forgot phone, nobody in gym, all PTs were being guided on some machines bu some woman, my gym partner off until tomorrow etc etc. When I go for PB in 3 weeks, I'll get some vids, promise.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Not going to get full quota of food down me today, struggling like hell. Is this because of the orals? 100mg Proviron, 100mg Oxy, 100mg Dbol, 100mg Winstrol, 100mg Var, 50m Mestanalone and 50 mg of Halo = 600mg of orals. Probably. Also I felt full when I got out of bed this morning after 9k cals yesterday. Two days on orals back to back, something I didn't really want to do as well. I may decrease them tomorrow and try to train M, w, F next week to split the orals/pre and post-WO gear up.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Strongman event training has been cancelled by NSGym for Sunday, gutted, only 1 training sesh on 20th now before comp.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Instead of dropping y dont u half the dose? Still will be banking in 300mg or so and take it from there??


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Shoot an above saturation dose of ghrp2 mate it may give prolonged hunger


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Super $ingh said:


> Instead of dropping y dont u half the dose? Still will be banking in 300mg or so and take it from there??


Thinking of this for tomorrow mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> Shoot an above saturation dose of ghrp2 mate it may give prolonged hunger


Good idea mate, just ate my massive dinner and going to have something else, the oral-not-hungry feeling seems to have passed.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Ideas for this cycle.*

Oct 7-11 = Cube week 8.

Oct 14-18 = Cube week 9.

Oct 21-25 = PBs.

Oct 28 - Nov 1 = Rest.

Nov 3rd = Comp.

All can change


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

First small issue with SHIC - right quad is swollen, red and very hot, no worries, just a reaction to the prop I imagine but won't be able to shoot there for a couple of days.

QUite achey and tired today after two back-to-back gym sessions, look forward to a weekend of rest and then split gym sessions next week.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> First small issue with SHIC - right quad is swollen, red and very hot, no worries, just a reaction to the prop I imagine but won't be able to shoot there for a couple of days.
> 
> QUite achey and tired today after two back-to-back gym sessions, look forward to a weekend of rest and then split gym sessions next week.


Hope it passes soon mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Hope it passes soon mate


Thanks Rob, will take some Ibuprofen and also get hot bath tonight and massage!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks Rob, will take some Ibuprofen and also get hot bath tonight and massage!!


Good plan mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> hi mate an addition for your shic and easy carbs. i consider the use of the aminos v important
> 
> perimeter nutrition
> 
> ...


Mark, @Ginger Ben, @R0BLET,

As reps on this board are getting such a bad rep and are now known as total c0cks, here is a chance to redeem yourselves 

As I am a useless fcker when it comes to this stuff, help me order what I need. Obviously, I have whey but need the other gear.

BTW, you can always tell me to do one!!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Mark, @Ginger Ben, @R0BLET,
> 
> As reps on this board are getting such a bad rep and are now known as total c0cks, here is a chance to redeem yourselves
> 
> ...


http://www.proteinlifestyle.co.uk/maltodextrin

http://www.proteinlifestyle.co.uk/branched-chain-amino-acid-bulk-powder

http://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/essential-amino-acids/10529536.html

http://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/vitargo-pure/10530001.html?affil=mpppc&gclid=COqr4avY_LkCFQt1Qgod3ioAaw

http://www.powerbody.co.uk/product-all-american-efx_karbolyn-fearless-fruit-punch-2032g,3961.html


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> http://www.proteinlifestyle.co.uk/maltodextrin
> 
> http://www.proteinlifestyle.co.uk/branched-chain-amino-acid-bulk-powder
> 
> ...


Sorted


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> http://www.proteinlifestyle.co.uk/maltodextrin
> 
> http://www.proteinlifestyle.co.uk/branched-chain-amino-acid-bulk-powder
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark, will be sorted this weekend.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Do one


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Rep Deadlift Day*

Aim : 85% (238KG) 1 Set of 2

Quick session today, will be out of there in 30 mins. looking forward to 2 decent DL pulls too. Working solo again, training partner back for Monday.

Food going in much better today (already eaten a full box (potatoes, eggs, tuna, cheese etc), 2 bananas, shake with oats, 2 diet coke, coffee etc), starving again  Dropped the 100mg of Dbol and Oxy to 50mg, kept the rest in. Will shoot pre-wo gear soon.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Rep Deadlift Day*

Aim : 85% (238KG) 1 Set of 2

100 * loads

140 * loads

180 * ??

247 - first rep - liquid chalk and gumshield only. Fine, went up OK.

247 - second rep - power there, grip gave out when locking out, cannot claim it, failed.

247 - straps on - flew up, comfortable.

Form was great on the big lifts too, slightly disappointed that grip gave out on 2nd rep. 1st rep took all chalk off hands, second rep took a lot of skin, bar is rough as hell.

Enjoyed it and expect much more from next week's gym sessions.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : right quad is red and swollen in a 5 inch diameter. Will be fine, did DLs today so that will help, bath and massage tonight. Not worried though, just a reaction.

Breathing has become shocking over last two days, walking gym whilst on phone left me seriously out of breath. Nothing new, just the fast-acting tren.

Sex drive is off-the-scale. Try walking around Canary Wharf with this much gear inside you :devil2:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Great sleep, just about to start on my grub and jabs.

Amazing recovery in right quad, swelling and heat gone (I did take an Ibuprofen and also an Amoxicillin last night), just pinkish now so will be getting jabbed tomorrow 

Restful weekend with work this morning. I'll be chomping to get in the gym on Monday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Confession time

1: I didn't do my 10ml jab last night as I was so tired but also slightly concerned about right quad. Will continue as normal today.

2: I haven't utilised the fast slin yet, been jabbing 2 * 60iu slow slin per day. Difficult for me to incorporate the fast slin in work etc but I will endeavour to sort it next week.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : I deviate from the diet at the weekend but still eat a load of food.

Usual shake and oats etc.

4 fried eggs in olive oil, 2 veggie sausages, baked beans and 2 wholemeal toast with butter.

8 boiled eggs mashed with butter and mayo on pitta breads.

Egg and Cress sandwich and tuna, sweetcorn and mayo sandwich - both from Waitrose.

Waitrose fish pie (£7), broccoli and processed peas.

Clotted cream ice cream.

Usual shake and oats etc - not got it down me yet.

No idea of macros etc but large portions.

10ml jab just gone in, only two left thank fook!!!

Still tired today and lower back was fried walking about town. It is all about recovery for heavy day on Monday.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

That is a lot of eggs! Why veggie sausages?

Glad your quad is calming down.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> That is a lot of eggs! Why veggie sausages?
> 
> Glad your quad is calming down.


Hey GB, hope you're well.

Eggs = quite conservative for me, I have been up to 32 a day for a number of weeks. Good job I like eggs 

I don't eat red or white meat, I do eat fish etc.

Thanks regarding quad, all fine now. Looking forward to gym tomorrow, need to keep smashing food in.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

32. Eggs. Per. Day. :blink:

I don't even know what to say. Any particular reason for no meat? As long as you're not replacing it with soy it's all good, oh wait, silly me, you're replacing it with eggs :lol:

My flatmate went through a clotted cream phase to get his fats in, but fortunately for my self control he's moved onto coconut milk now.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> 32. Eggs. Per. Day. :blink:
> 
> I don't even know what to say. Any particular reason for no meat? As long as you're not replacing it with soy it's all good, oh wait, silly me, you're replacing it with eggs :lol:
> 
> My flatmate went through a clotted cream phase to get his fats in, but fortunately for my self control he's moved onto coconut milk now.


Eggs are great, so versatile, scrambled, boiled, poached, fried etc etc......

Meat = personal preference. My diet basically consists of fish,eggs and cheese 

Clotted cream is great, I do eat extra thick double cream at times for the extra fats and cals, beautiful.

Where's your journal anyhow :whistling:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : been feeling very lethargic and tired today, this has happened before with decent doses of T3. I will drop to 50mcg tomorrow and for foreseeable future.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Heavy Squat Day*

90% (216KG) 1 Rep, 92.5% (222KG) 1 Rep, 95% (228KG) 1 Rep

Good, restful weekend with lots of food, good sleep and no Guinness  . I'll do lots of warmups as legs are very stiff and I cannot bend them properly due to the amount of oils in quad, I have had 2 Ibuprofen this morning and have a Tramadol if needed before the gym.

Looking forward to today, this will be the most amount of reps at these weights I have done.

Food and water being pumped in, full complement of pre and post-gear will be taken too.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Quick update : right quad is red and swollen in a 5 inch diameter. Will be fine, did DLs today so that will help, bath and massage tonight. Not worried though, just a reaction.
> 
> Breathing has become shocking over last two days, walking gym whilst on phone left me seriously out of breath. Nothing new, just the fast-acting tren.
> 
> *Sex drive is off-the-scale. Try walking around Canary Wharf with this much gear inside you* :devil2:


I can well imagine - around Canary Wharf you always get loads of fit birds working in offices etc. all nicely tarted up. :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> I can well imagine - around Canary Wharf you always get loads of fit birds working in offices etc. all nicely tarted up. :thumbup1:


I love sexy office birds in power suits!! It is a major weakness of mine and drives me crazy in CW when on loads of gear!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> I love sexy office birds in power suits!! It is a major weakness of mine and drives me crazy in CW when on loads of gear!!


Always arrive early for meetings there to maximise people watching time :whistling:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Heavy Squat Day*

90% (216KG) 1 Rep, 92.5% (222KG) 1 Rep, 95% (228KG) 1 Rep

Felt focused and powerful in the gym, all food and prep gear had gone in fine. Breathing heavily at all times.

100 * loads

140 * loads

180 * 1 - flew up like I had 20KG on back.

216 * 1 - comfortable (gumshield)

225 * 1 - comfortable

228 * 1 - not so comfortable, still went up easy enough, slightly slower in middle of lift. (nosetork)

Power is coming from the SHIC gear now, these weights have never felt so light. Looking forward to the next 5 or 6 weeks.

@Mingster, I have vids of the three lifts and will post up tonight.

Weight : 124 KG (last time I weighed myself on 24th Sept I was 118).


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

So I guess the lethargy is much better today! :thumb:

No journal at the mo, training has been, inconsistent. I could start one, but it'd be mainly talking about stims and not much training. :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*216KG Squat (gumshield)*


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice lift! :thumb: Your quads are huuuuge.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Gym Bunny said:


> Nice lift! :thumb: Your quads are huuuuge.


He's a pencil neck!

Good work @Huntingground :beer:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*228KG Squat (nosetork only)*


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> So I guess the lethargy is much better today! :thumb:
> 
> No journal at the mo, training has been, inconsistent. I could start one, but it'd be mainly talking about stims and not much training. :lol:


Hi GB, yes, much better thanks. Was totally wired for the gym, loved it.

A journal about stims, could be fun. Do a Stim SHIC h34r:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

very strong squats mate especially with no wraps are they beltless too you monster :-0


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> very strong squats mate especially with no wraps are they beltless too you monster :-0


Hey Rick, thanks mate, no belt, no wraps, just nosetork for the last one. I reckon 240 was there so in 2 weeks time will go for PB as I will be flying on SHIC then (PB currently 252 but, having watched PB vid again tonight, it was good for a gym lift but not as deep as these, as I reckon these are good enough for PL perhaps. Thoughts on depth?).


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

defo deep enough mate imo for sure very impressive

with some decent wraps and a belt easy 260 there


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Beast! Not bad numbers raw! I reckon PL may require a smidge more depth from what I've heard they can be quite strict?

edit. Ricks just answered that one!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice work HG. Definitely deep enough. Concentrate on pushing them hips through and there's plenty more to come:thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Nice work HG. Definitely deep enough. Concentrate on pushing them hips through and there's plenty more to come:thumbup1:


Thanks Ming, pushing hips through, never concentrated on that at all. Will bear that in mind next time though.

Another visit to bulldog is being planned for more technique work, defo needed on DL and BP too.

DL vids next week and BP the week after, promise :cool2:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks Ming, pushing hips through, never concentrated on that at all. Will bear that in mind next time though.
> 
> Another visit to bulldog is being planned for more technique work, defo needed on DL and BP too.
> 
> DL vids next week and BP the week after, promise :cool2:


Lift with the hips and glutes mate. The sooner the source of your power is under the bar the sooner it will go up


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Lift with the hips and glutes mate. The sooner the source of your power is under the bar the sooner it will go up


Been thinking about this, makes perfect sense thanks.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : last 10ml jab went in last night, thank fook!! Pretty difficult to find a site in quads as lump, bumps, bruises and sore areas all over. All food and other gear in so things going exceptionally well, no ****ty sick feeling which I had last SHIC. Feeling big, full and pretty pumped at all times.

Great sleep again due to IPAM. Bench day today so look forward to that.

I have started work for an application team in the bank, sitting with the app team at all times, 5 days a week so to welcome me to the team, they are taking me the pub between 13:00-15:00 today, they are paying for food and drinks. Usually this would be an opportunity for 8 or 9 Guinness but today, I will be suitably restrained :beer: . It always amazes me how alcohol lubricates so much business in the City and CW.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Quick update : last 10ml jab went in last night, thank fook!! Pretty difficult to find a site in quads as lump, bumps, bruises and sore areas all over. All food and other gear in so things going exceptionally well, no ****ty sick feeling which I had last SHIC. Feeling big, full and pretty pumped at all times.
> 
> Great sleep again due to IPAM. Bench day today so look forward to that.
> 
> I have started work for an application team in the bank, sitting with the app team at all times, 5 days a week so to welcome me to the team, they are taking me the pub between 13:00-15:00 today, they are paying for food and drinks. Usually this would be an opportunity for 8 or 9 Guinness but today, I will be suitably restrained :beer: . It always amazes me how alcohol lubricates so much business in the City and CW.


It's an age old loosener of the tongue and purse strings!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

There is a PL comp on Nov 17th at genesis gym. I do not have Facebook, can somebody please have a look and copy and paste details for the comp from this page:-

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bulldog-Powerlifting/487885697940702

Cheers.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

UK OPEN POWERLIFTING NOVICE COMP 17 NOVEMBER 2013

ANY EXPERIENCED LIFTERS IE TOP 3 AT BRITISH WILL LIFT ON FORMULA AGAINST EACH OTHER

ALL NOVICES IN STANDARD WEIGHT CATEGORIES !

THIS IS THE ORIGINAL UK OPEN WHERE MOST OF TODAYS TOP LIFTERS LEARNT THERE TRADE !

OPEN TO ALL FEDS BUT RUN UNDER BPC / GPC RULES

COMP IS AT GENESIS GYM

EITHER DOWN LOAD ENTRY OR ALL I NEED IS PIECE OF PAPER WITH YOUR NAME AGE WEIGHT CLASS ON AND ENTRY FEE ! NOT DIFFICULT LOL

SEND TO BULLDOG @ GENESIS GYM 333 ATHLON RD ALPERTON ,MIDDX HA0 1EF


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

@Huntingground couldnt cop it yet but that's it there I think

UK OPEN POWERLIFTING NOVICE COMP 17 NOVEMBER 2013ANY EXPERIENCED*LIFTERS IE TOP 3 AT BRITISH WILL LIFT ON FORMULA AGAINST EACH OTHER*ALL NOVICES IN STANDARD WEIGHT CATEGORIES !THIS IS THE ORIGINAL UK OPEN WHERE MOST OF TODAYS TOP LIFTERS LEARNT THERE TRADE !OPEN TO ALL FEDS BUT RUN UNDER BPC / GPC RULES*COMP IS AT GENESIS GYM*EITHER DOWN LOAD ENTRY OR ALL I NEED IS PIECE OF PAPER WITH YOUR NAME AGE WEIGHT CLASS ON AND ENTRY FEE ! NOT DIFFICULT LOL*SEND TO BULLDOG @ GENESIS GYM 333 ATHLON RD ALPERTON ,MIDDX HA0 1EF


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

small for now said:


> @Huntingground couldnt cop it yet but that's it there I think


Great, thanks mate, I'll probably aim for this.

Plan is to see how left shoulder holds up with log lift first, if OK, I'll have a go at the Strongman comp, if not I'll bin that.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Explosive Bench*

Aim : (112KG) 70% 5 Sets of 2 Reps

60 * loads

100 * loads

112 * 2 * 3 - found it very easy and very light.

117 * 2 - powered up.

122 * 2 - again powered up, felt more like correct weight.

Easy sesh, rest until Thursday now.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Looks like this SHIC is going a lot smoother than the last one mate :thumb:

Fully expect to be reading about PB's before it's over; last time it was far more "fingers crossed but unlikely" tbh

Really enjoying the tracking of your progress mate - hope the rest of it goes just as smooth for you :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Double J said:


> Looks like this SHIC is going a lot smoother than the last one mate :thumb:
> 
> Fully expect to be reading about PB's before it's over; last time it was far more "fingers crossed but unlikely" tbh
> 
> Really enjoying the tracking of your progress mate - hope the rest of it goes just as smooth for you :thumbup1:


Thanks mate, all seems more "professional" this time with the training programme and the design of the drugs so I am very hopeful too. THanks for good wishes, keep following as I am determined to get 300 DL


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I had 3 Guinness with my work colleagues yesterday afternoon and had eaten all my food during day. I got home from work, drank 1l of diet Coke and got terrible heartburn, enough to throw up some coke/water sh1te a few times. Therefore I couldn't eat much food at all last night and struggled sleeping. Usually I take a Zantac every morning when eating this much food, I may have forgotten yesterday. No worries, I have always suffered heartburn, it just meant I couldn't eat all of yesterdays grub.

Sleep wasn't great last night so feel tired today. I may go gym to do OHPs and assistance work anyhow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

No gym yesterday and bed at 19:30 as I was so tired, no pre-bed shake or IPAM jab. Feel much better today and legs are less sore, DL day :bounce:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Heavy Deadlift Day*

Heavy DLs were not really scheduled for today. You would have to be a retard to mess up the running order of The Cube as it is so simple. Guess what, I have messed it up. Rep DL last week, already done a heavy this week (SQ) so should be DL explosions this week but did BP explosions on Tuesday so thought, fck it, go for heavy 

All gear and food in OK. Great sleep last night. Heavily pumped for gym after pre-WO gear.

Aim : 90% (252KG) 1 Rep, 92.5% (257KG) 1 Rep, 95% (262KG) 1 Rep

100 * loads

140 * loads

180 * 2

256 * 1 - flew up like no weight on bar. Chalk and gumshield only.

261 * 1 - felt this much more, form perfect but took something out of me. Chalk, gumshield and nosetork.

266 * 1 - pacing about before the lift I was having negative thoughts, previous lift took a lot out of me, anyway shook those thoughts off, strapped up, lots of nosetork and went for it. Form went out of window, legs straight and lifted with back, got to knees in about 5s and then hitched it twice to straighten up, all out.

Feel totally drained now, food in, water in, early night tonight.

I have lifted more than above but in singles, I haven't done 3 reps at those weights before.

Onwards and upwards to PBs next week.

@Mingster, no vids as it wasn't planned.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Weekend of downtime. Away up North so diet will be difficult to keep up. Just shot 10ml jab and am taking slin/prov with me. I'll just eat as much as I can on the move, won't be perfect but will be fine I'm sure.

Next 2 weeks is PB time.

Mon : BP : 171

Fri : SQ : 260

Mon : DL : 280

Now DL is nailed on, SQ and BP are unknowns imo, just have to go for them and see what happens. I'll also gauge how I feel etc beforehand. The above is the optimal layout, all could change.

Another session booked in with Bulldog on Friday 25th October so 11:00 so I will be more prepared this time, he beasted me last time when I was unaware what to expect.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Downtime going well, food is going in, pretty dirty but lots of it (e.g. on Friday I went to the Manor Pub in Leicester at 7pm, had Whale of a fish and chips/mushy pea and also salmon and crab fishcake salad - massive portions, 2 pints of Guinness and then 2 pieces of birthday cake and 100g protein shake before bed  ).

Missing my IPAM jabs though. Insulin and prov have been going in fine though.

Lower back aches badly especially after walking about for a while, definitely due to the DLs on Thursday, I'll be fine for BP tomorrow.

Look forward to gym tomorrow and also weighing myself, I would like 126KG.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back on regime - 10ml jab and peps/hcg in last night.

All food and slin/prov in this morning and all pre-WO jabs primed. Should be a good week this one.

Two negatives : one : I cannot stop sneezing and I am worried I am coming down with a sh1tty cold. Two : lower back still aches from DLs, driving from Leicester to Hertfordshire yesterday didn't help, was aching on the way.

Anyway heavy bench today, will be interesting to see what I can lift.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nothing worse than a long drive after heavy deads !!

Well prepped today mate so have a good session :beer:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Nothing worse than a long drive after heavy deads !!
> 
> Well prepped today mate so have a good session :beer:


Thanks Rob, hope to get some big lifts today. I am chewing my way through about 2KG of food - jacket spuds, tuna/mayo, cheese, eggs etc etc.

It is now a running job in my office for people to come and inspect my grub for the day, lift it to see how heavy it is, make jokes about it and then finally to get on with some work


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks Rob, hope to get some big lifts today. I am chewing my way through about 2KG of food - jacket spuds, tuna/mayo, cheese, eggs etc etc.
> 
> It is now a running job in my office for people to come and inspect my grub for the day, lift it to see how heavy it is, make jokes about it and then finally to get on with some work


Lucky Rob doesn't work there as he'd look stupid failing to lift your lunch


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Heavy Bench Day*

Weight : 125KG

Feeling great, pumped and healthy. Was itching to get in the gym and confident of big lifts. Food orals and pre-WO gear all in fine.

Current PB : 166KG

Aim : 171KG

60 * loads

100 * loads

145 * 1 - flew up like no weight on bar. Got vid but he took vid from side so cannot see much.

171 * failed, felt very close and only needed touch to get up. Confident I will get it next week. I have watched the vid back and the bar travels far too fast downwards onto chest, lift it back up to halfway and stop, power gone. When I go to see Bulldog on 25th, Bench is the first exercise I will ask him to work on. Definitely technique issues.

Part of me feels deflated that I missed the lift but the other part feels fine as I am 100% convinced I will get it next Monday.

Plan for week:-

Tuesday : Easy DL session or maybe assistance work (OHP, CGBP etc etc).

Wed : Off

Thur : Heavy Squat.

Fri : Off

Sat : Off

Sun : Strongman Event training at NSGym, Watford.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Lucky Rob doesn't work there as he'd look stupid failing to lift your lunch


When I come to your work the receptionist touches me mate. Srs


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> When I come to your work the receptionist touches me mate. Srs


He licks everybody mate, thats what terriers do


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> He licks everybody mate, thats what terriers do


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Little tired today, all food went in yesterday but I did miss my IPAM jab, just forgot it. Two issues:-

1. Heartburn - this is due to the amount of fats in diet, I literally pour EVOO over my boxes of food to take to work, I have stopped this. I am on 2 Zantac a day.

2. Lower back pumps - insane today and they are going to be an issue with getting to work etc. I already eat a number of bananas pre-WO so will hunt down some Red Bull too.

Looking forward to gym today, I may have a go at the Strongman Event for DL - 190KG DL for as many reps in 75s as poss, should get loads. If not, probably do assistance work.

Weight is piling on, just weighed myself on home scales after slash and before food and weighed in at 276lbs/19st 10lbs.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DL Day*

After going for a Bench PB yesterday, plan was to take it easy today and go for a heavy squat on Thursday.

Lower back pumps are getting out of hand and are becoming debilitating, if I stand or walk for more than a minute, I have to sit and rest. This affected the DL session negatively, I couldn't even load/unload the bar. Anyhow, I manned up and cracked on.

No pre-wo shots as they contain so much tren that any form of cardio is out.

100 * loads

140 * loads

190 * 11 (got to 8 in 30s and gassed/lower back pumped to hell). Took 3 minutes lying down to recover. 11 is disappointing. I'll be aiming for 15+ in comp.

225 * 4 (again lower back was pumped to hell)

I have eaten 3 bananas (contain potassium) already so hit the restaurant for 2 cans of full fat Red Bull (contain Taurine). Sitting down resting now. I'll see how back is on way home. I'll be pumping in water too as dehydration has caused this before.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

145KG Bench


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Mingster, 171KG fail uploading too.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> 145KG Bench


Negged for the shorts.....


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Negged for the shorts.....


Haahaa, the shorts are actually decent size and reasonably long, it is part of my psyche-up routine to hitch them up when doing heavy or even semi-heavy lifts.

You have mentioned these shorts before, I'll send over a soiled set for your pleasure


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, the shorts are actually decent size and reasonably long, it is part of my psyche-up routine to hitch them up when doing heavy or even semi-heavy lifts.
> 
> You have mentioned these shorts before, I'll send over a soiled set for your pleasure


That's what i was after! Lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

171KG Bench Fail






What I learnt:-

1. Bar travelled way too fast downwards and I struggled to power it up because of this.

2. Weight increments were too big, I'm going 60, 90, 120, 145, 158, 171 next Monday.

3. I still think my technique is shocking so, on 25th when I see Bulldog, Bench is number 1 priority.

4. Man up and lift the fckin weight!! I can lift this weight, I know I can, I will on Monday, I actually think part of the issue is mental too.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

its tekkers mate thats all .


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I thought I had some indecent shorts


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice try mate:thumbup1:

How come you arrive at such odd total weights for your lifts?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> its tekkers mate thats all .


Thanks mate, hope so, I feel I have the power in me.

I have never trained in a gym where I am not the strongest or where somebody can give me pointers or technique tips. Bulldog should sort it I hope.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Nice try mate:thumbup1:
> 
> How come you arrive at such odd total weights for your lifts?


Cheers Ming, weights are American Ivanko weights so in lbs not kgs.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers Ming, weights are American Ivanko weights so in lbs not kgs.


American:no:

You're at a disadvantage already lol. You need berserker Viking weights


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Deep, deep IPAM sleep, hope the back pumps ease today, I will be forcing fluids down. I didn't eat full quota of food yesterday, don't seem to be able to manage it on orals day.

Rest day today.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Dmoore, in here mate


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Have you considered getting some powdered taurine from somewhere like bulkpowders mate?

Get some of these if not, they p1ss on redbull, are twice the size, non carbonated and don't taste like ar5e 



I need to visit Genesis, only 10mins drive from where I work but a cnut of a drive due to traffic!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I second @GreedyBen, just get some taurine, cheap as chips and not bogging taste wise.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> Have you considered getting some powdered taurine from somewhere like bulkpowders mate?
> 
> Get some of these if not, they p1ss on redbull, are twice the size, non carbonated and don't taste like ar5e
> 
> ...


Hello mate, will do, thanks. It takes me over an hour to get to Genesis!!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate, will do, thanks. It takes me over an hour to get to Genesis!!


I take it it's worth it? Looks a good gym and the guy who runs it obviously knows his stuff! I'm based at Wembley park but I usually park at Stanmore and get the train down as the area is overrun by people with poor road manners to put it politely! :cursing:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> I take it it's worth it? Looks a good gym and the guy who runs it obviously knows his stuff! I'm based at Wembley park but I usually park at Stanmore and get the train down as the area is overrun by people with poor road manners to put it politely! :cursing:


Yes the owner is Dave Bulldog Beattie and he is very well known in PL circles holding multiple world records. He is a legend. Gym is a good gym too. You are correct, tw4t of a place to get to though


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Heavy Squat Day*

Important and enjoyable rest day yesterday, I have struggled over the past two days to get full quota of food in, I'll have a good go today though. Major concern remains back pumps.

Today I will be going all out for a nice heavy squat, something around 245/250KG hopefully, I'll video it too.

100, 140, 180, 220 and 250 or something along those lines.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

What are you like! After the last shic as you got bad pumps we said get taurine :lol:

Ya silly sausage. Cheap as chips, you'll need a good 10g a day I reckon.

Have a good day mate :beer:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> What are you like! After the last shic as you got bad pumps we said get taurine :lol:
> 
> Ya silly sausage. Cheap as chips, you'll need a good 10g a day I reckon.
> 
> Have a good day mate :beer:


You know me Rob, I forget everything!! I'll have to order some. I still haven't ordered the supps what Mark suggested, not sure I can be bothered with all that pre,intra,post stuff, just eat more food and jab more gear 

Hope you're well anyhow


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> You know me Rob, I forget everything!! I'll have to order some. I still haven't ordered the supps what Mark suggested, not sure I can be bothered with all that pre,intra,post stuff, just eat more food and jab more gear
> 
> Hope you're well anyhow


I'll have to send you some malto and EAA in a bag with 'super workout juice' on it


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Heavy Squat Day*

Aim : PB

Food hasn't been going in as well as it should over the past two days and I had a touch of the squits this morning. Lower backs pumps are back too.

All gear/peps/slin etc has been going in fine. Lots of food and water this morning.

100 * loads - lower back felt dodgy.

140 * loads - lower back felt dodgy.

180 * 1 - felt fine.

216 * 1 - felt fine if a little heavier than I wanted.

256 * 1 - unsure what to go for here. I put 565lbs on the bar and went for it, gumshield and nosetork only, got deep enough and powered back up, more there.

Over the moon, 3rd week of SHIC and PBs are falling already.

Vid will be uploaded later.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice work mate, thats a big ass squat there


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> *Heavy Squat Day*
> 
> Aim : PB
> 
> ...


Congrats on the PB mate, delighted for you :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice PB! :rockon:

Oh and as your memory is rubbish. *puts on nagging woman hat*

TAURINE!!!!!

No, I think I'll just leave the hat



marknorthumbria said:


> I'll have to send you some malto and EAA in a bag with 'super workout juice' on it


Mark do you managed to drink EAAs peri-workout? Well colour me impressed.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Nice PB! :rockon:
> 
> Oh and as your memory is rubbish. *puts on nagging woman hat*
> 
> ...


I use 30g worth of EAA b4 and intra workout, bit of squash


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> I use 30g worth of EAA b4 and intra workout, bit of squash


I have no idea how you manage that without upchucking all over the gym floor! h34r:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> I have no idea how you manage that without upchucking all over the gym floor! h34r:


I did spew last night lol! But it's more the 130g of malto, then 50g vitargo + greens that did it lol


----------



## Dmoore (Oct 13, 2013)

Now then mate, nice squat today bud


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

256KG Squat

I felt like it was deep enough and my training partner swears it was parallel, looking at the vid, the side bar throws viewing off. Anyhow here it is:-






Deep, deep sleep from 21:00 until 06:00, weekend of rest and food, strongman training on Sunday.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice work mate, not bad for an old man


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Nice work mate, not bad for an old man


The correct terminology is a Master!!



Thanks mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Plan of action:-

Sunday : Strongman Training. I have to see how much this takes out of me I suppose to see what effect it will have on the rest of the week.

Monday : BP PB. 171KG.

Wednesday : DL PB. 285KG+, beltless and strapless.

Friday : Technique training with Bulldog.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Strongman Event Training*

I was excited but a little apprehensive about the training as I have never trained any events before, basically I am a gym trainer.

Brekkie : 8 eggs scrambled, 2 wholemeal toast with butter, tin of beans and brown sauce, kitkat, 100g protein shake. 60iu slin and 1ml WC PW125, 100mg DBOL, 50mg Halo, 100mg Mestanalone, 50mg Oxy etc.

*Events*

Yoke : went up to 260KG, found it fine.

Farmers : went up to 98KG, no issues, I was fastest too, got vid, did it in 15.4s.

Sled : arm over arm and pull : hard to grip due to rain but found this fine.

Log : went up to 95kg in singles. Was fine.

Guys were great and thanks to @NSGym for looking after us.

I am feeling confident for the day and will be going all out for the win. I am aching in strange places, delts, arms and generally, off to bed soon.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Your a f#cking animal. Well done


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Elvis82 said:


> Your a f#cking animal. Well done


Haahaa, felt good today, I was a lot bigger than the other guys though, one of the fellas was 79KG, very strong for his size though!! I'd like to come in at 130KG - will weigh myself tomorrow.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

awesome squats buddy looked awesome

well done on your first event session may well be competing against you next year or two buddy

youve got awesome potential


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Aching badly, right shoulder area is particularly painful, I'll have to change up schedule, prob have a rest day tomorrow and go Tues, Thurs in gym and Fri to Bulldog.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> awesome squats buddy looked awesome
> 
> well done on your first event session may well be competing against you next year or two buddy
> 
> youve got awesome potential


Thanks for kind words Rick, means a lot.

I'm still some way behind you mate but I will strive improve and hopefully compete at your level in a few years


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Well done buddy, I'm sure you are going to do well!

I'm only 5'7 so it'll be good to go at it against the big boys! Glad to hear theres some smaller guys too, as long as I don't end up going head to head with you at any point:tongue:

Rest up for a couple of days, most of the stuff is totally different to what you normally do in the gym so you'll be feeling some different aches and pains no doubt.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Decent sleep, loads of food to help recover. Still cannot lift right arm above horizontal, was hurting yesterday and just as bad today, slightly worried but feels like over-exertion rather than injury. Just taken two Ibuprofen, probably give gym a miss today and have a go tomorrow.

Just jumped on scales and weight was 278lbs/19st 12lbs.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> Well done buddy, I'm sure you are going to do well!
> 
> I'm only 5'7 so it'll be good to go at it against the big boys! Glad to hear theres some smaller guys too, as long as I don't end up going head to head with you at any point:tongue:
> 
> Rest up for a couple of days, most of the stuff is totally different to what you normally do in the gym so you'll be feeling some different aches and pains no doubt.


Thanks mate, really enjoyed it TBH, good camaraderie with the lads too. Will be good to meet you and should be a laugh on the day.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Had a good session down here at NSG, lots of potential there, just need to work a little on the cardio

yes Grahams an exceptionally strong lad for his weight

see you down at the comp


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

NSGym said:


> Had a good session down here at NSG, lots of potential there, just need to work a little on the cardio
> 
> yes Grahams an exceptionally strong lad for his weight
> 
> see you down at the comp


Thanks mate, gym was pretty awesome too with all kinds of strong man kit - Atlas Stones, Logs, Yoke, Farmers, Sleds etc etc. I'd like to get down more often.

You are dead right about the cardio, think I'll be dropping the tren for the comp 

Really looking forward to the comp now, hope this shoulder sorts itself out sharpish.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

How tall are you HG?

I know that you've only been training for about 4 or 5 years - what did you look like before training? Are you a naturally big and strong guy? I find it hard to imagine that you would have been a bag of bones before starting to train.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just back from gym, with body aching so much and right trap being extremely painful (I couldn't raise right arm above shoulder height), I decided that an easy day of light weights, machines and stretching would be the ticket.

Appetite is unblievable today, eating anything and everything in reach.

BP

60 * loads. Lots of crunching and cracking in upper back/shoulder area, felt really good.

80 * loads

100 * loads

145 - singles and doubles.

Seated OHP Machine

50KG each side

60KG each side

Seated Row

Dunno weight but quite light and concentrated on stretching out muscles in back.

Stretching too.

Everything has loosened up and feels much better, will fire in the food and water, boom shot of IPAM tonight and early bed.

Looking like I'll do DL 285KG on Wednesday and Bulldog on Friday.

I am away next week so may be looking for a gym in Birkenhead and also Southport.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> How tall are you HG?
> 
> I know that you've only been training for about 4 or 5 years - what did you look like before training? Are you a naturally big and strong guy? I find it hard to imagine that you would have been a bag of bones before starting to train.


Hey BT,

Somebody else asked this question not long ago, may have been on this thread. Anyhow here goes:-

2008 I was 17st 7lbs, fat, bloated, unhappy, party animal (alcohol and reccies big style).

2009 - running half marathons, down to 16st, fit but needed more muscle.

2010 - started training, first 6 months was wasted so I have been training for nearly 4 years but properly for 3 and half years. I have put on up to 30KG in that timeframe.

I am just over 6 foot tall. @ewen was about 11st 4 or 5 years ago I think, his transformation has been dramatic.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Hey BT,
> 
> Somebody else asked this question not long ago, may have been on this thread. Anyhow here goes:-
> 
> ...


yeah 11.5 stone april 2008 when i joined here , its been very tough getting where i am .


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate, gym was pretty awesome too with all kinds of strong man kit - Atlas Stones, Logs, Yoke, Farmers, Sleds etc etc. I'd like to get down more often.
> 
> You are dead right about the cardio, think I'll be dropping the tren for the comp
> 
> Really looking forward to the comp now, hope this shoulder sorts itself out sharpish.


trens a killer on the cardio....Mick was gassing bad and he hasnt been oin tren for ages, when he does he can hardly walk to the gym LOL


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> yeah 11.5 stone april 2008 when i joined here , its been very tough getting where i am .


11.5 stone, blimey


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NSGym said:


> 11.5 stone, blimey


Skin and bone lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> yeah 11.5 stone april 2008 when i joined here , its been very tough getting where i am .


And bloody expensive eating all those doughnuts I bet!!

:lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Well done mate. Looks like the Shic is going well.


Cheers Si, all going well mate, enjoying it, forcing food down and looking forward to big things 

How's training?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> And bloody expensive eating all those doughnuts I bet!!
> 
> :lol:


Money well spent, he told me :laugh:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Big things should be expected.
> 
> I've been away working for 2 weeks so been doing the "Insanity" dvds as had no gym.
> 
> Home now, so looking to get my bench, up to and hopefully over 150kg and 100kg on shoulder press. Mtren, test s are en-route.


Sounds like it is going well, what lab will you be using mate?

100KG on shoulder press would be impressive!!!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

What's been injected recently 

Nice squat btw


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> What's been injected recently
> 
> Nice squat btw


I'm drug free mate :whistling:


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I'm drug free mate :whistling:


And I'm std free...apparently


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mark2021 said:


> And I'm std free...apparently


10ml Chemical Solutions Test En 300 pw

10ml Chem Sol Mast En 200 pw

120iu slow slin a day.

Pre-wo and post-wo stuff too.

Peps and other sh1te too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Recovery Day*

Eating and resting today, upper back area/traps/shoulders still sore, got a lady friend to massage my right trap last night, was exceptionally painful but satisfying at same time, feels a lot better today.

4 pints of Guinness for lunch so rehydration is going well 

Eating my way through my food and will jab 10ml tonight.

Tomorrow is DL PB day, 285KG is the aim, all systems go, early night etc etc.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

smash that deadlift tomorrow big man


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Deadlift PB Day*

Aim : 285KG

Food is going in fine and fluids, sleep was very broken and felt tired this morning, no jab or IPAM last night as brother and girlfriend staying over so couldn't sort it. No worries, will sort tonight.

Session should look something like this:-

100 * loads

140 * loads

180 * 2

225 * 2

285

Upper back and right trap are still aching and sore. Shouldn't effect the lift I don't think. Feeling confident and all orals in. Pre-WO jab about to be sorted.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Deadlift PB Day*

Aim : 285KG

Went to pin pre-WO gear, got pre-loaded stuff out of my bag, cap had fell off needle, inspected it, hairs and sh1te on needle, made the decision to pin it but cleaned it with swab first. Tried two sites but plunger wouldn't go down, couldn't get gear in, probably a little foolhardy, will hit some anti-biotics tonight I think.

100 * 4

140 * 4

180 * 2 - liquid chalk and gumshield.

225 * 2 - liquid chalk and gumshield.

288 * 1 (635lb) - PB by 18KG. Liquid chalk, gumshield and nosetork. Felt reasonably easy, lifted it to knee height like there was nothing on bar, got to lockout briefly as left hand grip gave out, I managed to put it down fine. Inspected left hand and massive callus ripped off below ring finger, bleeding, not great, may fck me for the strongman. @NSGym, can I wear gloves?

Buzzing from the lift and 300KG is definitely in my sights now. Food and water going in, knees feel a little sore and lower back pumps as usual. Vid will be up tonight.


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> *Deadlift PB Day*
> 
> Aim : 285KG
> 
> Went to pin pre-WO gear, got pre-loaded stuff out of my bag, cap had fell off needle, inspected it, hairs and sh1te on needle, made the decision to pin it but cleaned it with swab first. Tried two sites but plunger wouldn't go down, couldn't get gear in, probably a little foolhardy.


Dangerous game jabbing a dirty pin mate.

Braver than me!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

mills91 said:


> Dangerous game jabbing a dirty pin mate.
> 
> Braver than me!


Cleaned it with swab until clean, will hit some anti-b's tonight, not greatest decision looking back, I have made worse ones in my life I can assure you


----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Cleaned it with swab until clean, will hit some anti-b's tonight, not greatest decision looking back, I have made worse ones in my life I can assure you


I'm paranoid enough when the fvcker is sterile haha.

I've been on the antibis for a pretty bad cut so I've been keeping a few days worth spare just incase I get any bother!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

mills91 said:


> I'm paranoid enough when the fvcker is sterile haha.
> 
> I've been on the antibis for a pretty bad cut so I've been keeping a few days worth spare just incase I get any bother!


Not para, have pinned 100's of times and never any issues, will be a little careful with this though and will hit anti-b's as a pre-emptive strike, just in case. Will be fine.


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> *Strongman Event Training*
> 
> I was excited but a little apprehensive about the training as I have never trained any events before, basically I am a gym trainer.
> 
> ...


I didn't get to Spartan last Sunday.

You coming down this Sunday?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

AndyTee said:


> I didn't get to Spartan last Sunday.
> 
> You coming down this Sunday?


Hello mate,

I did ask NSGym whether you was about (Andy T), he stated your full name and said you weren't going to make it. Had a good time though and will get down soon but cannot make this Sunday, anyhow, hand is a little fcked now. Does anybody wear gloves for strongman? Are you competing in Novices?


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> I did ask NSGym whether you was about (Andy T), he stated your full name and said you weren't going to make it. Had a good time though and will get down soon but cannot make this Sunday, anyhow, hand is a little fcked now. Does anybody wear gloves for strongman? Are you competing in Novices?


I wear gloves when training at other gyms but not for training strongman at Spartan.

I did do once and they ripped the p1ss out of me.

I'm in the novices.

Awesome journal by the way. Good work.

See you on the 3rd.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Got a vid of the deadlift mate?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Got a vid of the deadlift mate?


Of course mate, will be going up tonight


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

theres no rule against weareing a glove to protect damaged hand, though it may not help with grip


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

NSGym said:


> theres no rule against weareing a glove to protect damaged hand, though it may not help with grip


It may help to protect damaged hands.

However, If you wear them your ego may get damaged by the barrage of insults!

I cried for days!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

NSGym said:


> theres no rule against weareing a glove to protect damaged hand, though it may not help with grip


THanks mate, grip is fine, I've just DL'ed 288KG with only liquid chalk. Callus won't heal by next Sunday, pretty certain of that. I'll have to get some gloves or just strap it up


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

AndyTee said:


> It may help to protect damaged hands.
> 
> However, If you wear them your ego may get damaged by the barrage of insults!
> 
> I cried for days!


Haahaa, wait until I'm wearing my Golds Gym singlet on comp day then, I'll look a right gaylord


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Farmers Walk - 98KG


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

288KG Deadlift


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Farmers Walk - 98KG


Good work. You sure will be doing this a bit quicker than me on comp day!

Regarding the gloves, gold vest, gay look.....the gayer the better.

Some of the top guys wear hot pants and ymca headbands just for the crack!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> 288KG Deadlift


oh my lord, if i wriggled my back like that with that weight id be on the floor for a week :laugh: shows the core strength on you lol


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I love how your friends shout "supportive" things at you while you're lifting :lol:

Re the ripped hands. Zinc oxide tape, also known as climbing tape FTW! 

Holds your hands together and has much better traction than gloves which can just rub over those already delicate handies.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> 288KG Deadlift


what the fcuk was that ? no lift buddy no lockout .

you needed hips pushed through , that was nearly stand up then you put it down lol .

is this the watford comp you doing ? i pulled out as im a little bitch lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

AndyTee said:


> Good work. You sure will be doing this a bit quicker than me on comp day!
> 
> Regarding the gloves, gold vest, gay look.....the gayer the better.
> 
> Some of the top guys wear hot pants and ymca headbands just for the crack!


Cheers mate, I only have to look at pictures of ewen to know how **** some of the SM competitors are


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> I love how your friends shout "supportive" things at you while you're lifting :lol:
> 
> Re the ripped hands. Zinc oxide tape, also known as climbing tape FTW!
> 
> Holds your hands together and has much better traction than gloves which can just rub over those already delicate handies.


THanks GB, I'll look into that.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> what the fcuk was that ? no lift buddy no lockout .
> 
> you needed hips pushed through , that was nearly stand up then you put it down lol .
> 
> is this the watford comp you doing ? i pulled out as im a little bitch lol


I have been awaiting your comments and you didn't disappoint 

Lockout was brief due to reasoning above. I'll get Dave to have a look tomorrow for some expert advice.

Onwards and upwards to 300, probably get it in 2 or 3 weeks I think.

Yes Watford, I saw that you was in and then pulled out!! Would have been good to meet.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

After the big DL yesterday, I was so tired last night I was in bed for 20:00. I ate loads of food, drank litres of water. I have aches in lots of places and left hand is a little sore but I reckon it will heal quickly.

Rest day today and then WFH Friday. I am off work all next week too (enforced unpaid holiday, some Investment Banks do this) so will find a gym for one sesh next week and then comp on Sunday. A little healing and resting time will probably help anyhow.

Weight is fluctuating between 275-280 lbs, comment in gym yesterday that I was much bigger.

DUe to no gym seshes posting will be sporadic at best. All gear/slin etc will stay in.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> I love how your friends shout "supportive" things at you while you're lifting :lol:


Haahaa, shouting that it's easy!! I have a lifting partner but he wasn't about yesterday so was training on my own but the lads who work in the gym (gym assistants and PTs) - good lads and they love the spectacle of the heavy lifting.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> I have been awaiting your comments and you didn't disappoint
> 
> Lockout was brief due to reasoning above. I'll get Dave to have a look tomorrow for some expert advice.
> 
> ...


Haha yeah pulled out life has got in the way , shame as would of been good to meet and it looks a decent comp .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Small experiment tonight.

120iu Slow slin today.

20iu fast slin as and when I see fit.

275.0lbs.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice lift mate , guess who I seen in Salford last week? Purple ackee lol no ****, glad I was driving lol looking solid tho


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> 288KG Deadlift


I wouldn't even have been able to roll it ffs let alone pick it up


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Breda said:


> I wouldn't even have been able to roll it ffs let alone pick it up


Cheers mate, back on you, you would have been able to sort it.

Anyhow, felt sound apart from callus, 300KG in 2 weeks.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

zack amin said:


> Nice lift mate , guess who I seen in Salford last week? Purple ackee lol no ****, glad I was driving lol looking solid tho


Haahaa, doesn't matter how big I get, I'd still try to get away from that cnut. Just a wrongun. @pea head


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Was cracking home slice 

Good work as usual mate ! BEAST !


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers mate, back on you, you would have been able to sort it.
> 
> Anyhow, felt sound apart from callus, 300KG in 2 weeks.


No chance mate it wouldn't have budged my back is all show and no go

Good luck for the 300 I'll keep an eye out for the vid


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Breda said:


> No chance mate it wouldn't have budged my back is all show and no go
> 
> Good luck for the 300 I'll keep an eye out for the vid


Cheers mate, going to Bulldog tomorrow and then 3 weeks dI think.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers mate, going to Bulldog tomorrow and then 3 weeks dI think.


Excuse my nievity but wtf is bulldog :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Breda said:


> Excuse my nievity but wtf is bulldog :lol:












Breda, @littlesimon, I am 130KG and this man makes me feel small, Bulldog holds multplr world records and is fckin massive.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Breda, @littlesimon, I am 130KG and this man makes me feel small, Bulldog holds multplr world records and is fckin massive.


Geeza makes the squat (insert strong man term for squat rack here) look small. Hes an absolute animal of a man most ppl standin next to him would feel mate so I wouldn't worry too much


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bulldog Day

No show from Dave, not sure why as I haven't managed to speak with him, the delicious women behind the counter (@littlesimon, is that Dave's bird?) stated that Dave was at Jamies gym in High Wycombe.

Disappointed as it takes me an hour to get there and an hour back.

Had a free workout anyhow, Chest.

DB BP

34

50

60

Found 60s easy TBH.

Flyes up to 30KG.

Done.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Is it weird I find the 30kg flys more impressive than the 60kg DB BP? :lol:

Sucks on the no Dave.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, doesn't matter how big I get, I'd still try to get away from that cnut. Just a wrongun. @pea head


FFS.....purps comes up and i get a mention :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

pea head said:


> FFS.....purps comes up and i get a mention :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Callus tear is healing very well and all will be good for next week. Amazing how quickly the body repairs when on sh1t loads of gear.

Resting at moment, quiet night in, pineapple with double cream going down soon.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> Is it weird I find the 30kg flys more impressive than the 60kg DB BP? :lol:
> 
> Sucks on the no Dave.


Thanks GB, did two sets of 30kg, will increase weight next time, found them fine


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks GB, did two sets of 30kg, will increase weight next time, found them fine


GIT! I actually hate you! I struggle with 10kg and it's more of full body ummph than an actual fly....I have to face up to reality and stop ego lifting. I may even have to go back down to 5kg DB.

Question to all you strong manly men how the bleep do you get your lats to grow, I think mine have gone on holiday! *sigh*


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> GIT! I actually hate you! I struggle with 10kg and it's more of full body ummph than an actual fly....I have to face up to reality and stop ego lifting. I may even have to go back down to 5kg DB.
> 
> Question to all you strong manly men how the bleep do you get your lats to grow, I think mine have gone on holiday! *sigh*


Lats for me is underhand wide chins. Pullovers and underhands barbell rows


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

All,

In the middle of a SHIC and no gym this week (Mon-Thurs up North, will take kit but not sure if I can make the gym with all family sh1te going on), Friday-Saturday resting before Strongman contest on Sunday. Part of me feels a week rest will do me the world of good before the comp, other half thinks that I should be busting a gut in gym to get most out of SHIC.

Any thoughts?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Where are you going to, find a gym mon and wed, then take rest of before comp maybe ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> GIT! I actually hate you! I struggle with 10kg and it's more of full body ummph than an actual fly....I have to face up to reality and stop ego lifting. I may even have to go back down to 5kg DB.
> 
> Question to all you strong manly men how the bleep do you get your lats to grow, I think mine have gone on holiday! *sigh*


Haahaa, thanks. Just lift what you can for nice reps, we are all guilty of ego lifting at times (me more than most), it's actually not too bad for PL/Strongman where the aim is to move the weight anyhow but no good for BB'ing, nice controlled reps with plenty of TUT.

Lats - I do heavy DLs but others do chins, BORs, pulldowns etc etc.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

One week will have no effect on strength,if anything the recovery will ad some

Weight to your lifts if you have a few small niggeling injuries etc.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> Where are you going to, find a gym mon and wed, then take rest of before comp maybe ?


Travelling on Monday (Premier Inn, no gym I think) to Liverpool, Tuesday in Liverpool, Wednesday in Southport and Thursday travelling back. I reckon I could get a sesh in on Tuesday or Wednesday but time is tight when I go up North. Go up there once a year and have 2 days with Mum and 1 day with Dad - they like to spend time with grandchildren.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

mal said:


> One week will have no effect on strength,if anything the recovery will ad some
> 
> Weight to your lifts if you have a few small niggeling injuries etc.


Thanks Mal, I was thinking this and I would be super-powered for Sunday 

Once we get to my age (40yo), we all have injuries mate!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Looking good mate. Great strength, but you need to work on that deadlift lock out. You may get it in a strongman event but it would never get given at a powerlifting meet. I would resist the urge to add more weight until you get it nailed:thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Looking good mate. Great strength, but you need to work on that deadlift lock out. You may get it in a strongman event but it would never get given at a powerlifting meet. I would resist the urge to add more weight until you get it nailed:thumbup1:


Hi Ming, thanks mate, technique is something which needs working on. I am setting up some training sessions with James Ward (U90KG SM Europe winner), he works out in Luton so we'll be working on technique.

Need to get hips through and shoulders back. But more importantly, need to keep arris down and head up on first half of lift.

I did rip callus on left hand at lockout so that is my excuse 

I'll go for 295KG next week, I've defo got power there.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Be careful mate. You've got great animal strength and I'd hate to see an injury derail your progress. I'm a big fan of consolidating lifts before moving on and yet I've still had my share of nasty injuries...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Be careful mate. You've got great animal strength and I'd hate to see an injury derail your progress. I'm a big fan of consolidating lifts before moving on and yet I've still had my share of nasty injuries...


Ming, you are the voice of reason and sense. But I have never been accused of being sensible 

Thanks, I'll see how body feels after SM. Plan is 266KG SQ, 171KG BP and 295KG DL by the time the PL comp comes up on 17th Nov.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Ming, you are the voice of reason and sense. But I have never been accused of being sensible
> 
> Thanks, I'll see how body feels after SM. Plan is 266KG SQ, 171KG BP and 295KG DL by the time the PL comp comes up on 17th Nov.


Good luck

Even if you miss your targets you will gain a bit of experience and know-how that will add a good few kilo's onto your lifts the next time regardless of your training. Judging the weight of your openers is an art learned through practice.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Looking good mate :thumbup1:

If this powerlifting/strongman lark is anything like fighting then proper spot on technique makes you twice as strong mate ! So your doing the right thing getting good coaching !!

Also your biggest and most obvious weakness..................no beard !!! Grow a glorious beard and watch your numbers fly up


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Looking good mate :thumbup1:
> 
> If this powerlifting/strongman lark is anything like fighting then proper spot on technique makes you twice as strong mate ! So your doing the right thing getting good coaching !!
> 
> Also your biggest and most obvious weakness..................no beard !!! Grow a glorious beard and watch your numbers fly up


Yeah. You'll look like Bluto off Popeye with a beard


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Good luck
> 
> Even if you miss your targets you will gain a bit of experience and know-how that will add a good few kilo's onto your lifts the next time regardless of your training. Judging the weight of your openers is an art learned through practice.


Thanks mate. Any pointers for opening eights? 80% of 1RM etc?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Looking good mate :thumbup1:
> 
> If this powerlifting/strongman lark is anything like fighting then proper spot on technique makes you twice as strong mate ! So your doing the right thing getting good coaching !!
> 
> Also your biggest and most obvious weakness..................no beard !!! Grow a glorious beard and watch your numbers fly up


Thanks JK, you are dead right, proper technique at lifting will mean numbers fly up imo. It's great to know I can lift big numbers with sh1te technique so hoping that with good technique, I could lift very big numbers.

@ewen has a beard so I am out 

When is the fight mate?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Yeah. You'll look like Bluto off Popeye with a beard


I have the gut already for the Bluto look


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks JK, you are dead right, proper technique at lifting will mean numbers fly up imo. It's great to know I can lift big numbers with sh1te technique so hoping that with good technique, I could lift very big numbers.
> 
> @ewen has a beard so I am out
> 
> When is the fight mate?


Ewen trims and styles his beard too much :lol: , you gotta let it grow naturaly !

Dec 14th as long as i get a opponant this time :cursing:

If i dont get a opponant this time im fcuking it off and just going pro !!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate. Any pointers for opening eights? 80% of 1RM etc?


People use different tactics mate. Personally I used to open with a weight I could get a guaranteed 2 reps with, go for my pb with the second lift and then, if successful, go into uncharted territory with the third.

This is a relatively high risk strategy tbf, but I'd done a lot of meets. Starting off I would recommend a more conservative approach and get your first two lifts on the board before going into pb territory.

http://www.supertraininggym.com/2011/09/your-first-powerlifting-meet/


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Ewen trims and styles his beard too much :lol: , you gotta let it grow naturaly !
> 
> Dec 14th as long as i get a opponant this time :cursing:
> 
> If i dont get a opponant this time im fcuking it off and just going pro !!


Dec 14th - FFS, I won't be there, only could get to the weekend of 7th. Anyhow, hope you smash whoever it is. I can get to next one I reckon.

Pro - go on mate, that would be exciting


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Gym about 50m from the Premier Inn I am staying.

?Total Fitness??

?Northern Perimeter Road?

?Off Switch Island, Bootle L30 7PT?

Sounds sh1te but will give it a go.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Dec 14th - FFS, I won't be there, only could get to the weekend of 7th. Anyhow, hope you smash whoever it is. I can get to next one I reckon.
> 
> Pro - go on mate, that would be exciting


My style is more suited to the pro rules (elbows, knees to the head) and the proper 5min rounds so i cant wait to turn anyway. Plus finally earning some money will be nice


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> People use different tactics mate. Personally I used to open with a weight I could get a guaranteed 2 reps with, go for my pb with the second lift and then, if successful, go into uncharted territory with the third.
> 
> This is a relatively high risk strategy tbf, but I'd done a lot of meets. Starting off I would recommend a more conservative approach and get your first two lifts on the board before going into pb territory.
> 
> http://www.supertraininggym.com/2011/09/your-first-powerlifting-meet/


Thanks mate, BP 150, SQ 240 and DL 260 will be the openers then I reckon. Add 10 for BP each round and 20 for SQ and DL. CHallenging but each second lift is doable imo. 3rd is unknown.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate, BP 150, SQ 240 and DL 260 will be the openers then I reckon. Add 10 for BP each round and 20 for SQ and DL. CHallenging but each second lift is doable imo. 3rd is unknown.


Just make sure to can do the openers easily with good form mate. If you miss an opener it really puts the pressure on.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> My style is more suited to the pro rules (elbows, knees to the head) and the proper 5min rounds so i cant wait to turn anyway. Plus finally earning some money will be nice


Will you go pro anyhow, even if you win this? Also if no opponent, go pro as well?

Sounds a big step up mate, from am to pro!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Just make sure to can do the openers easily with good form mate. If you miss an opener it really puts the pressure on.


Fair enough, never done PL form before so may drop the openers.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Will you go pro anyhow, even if you win this? Also if no opponent, go pro as well?
> 
> Sounds a big step up mate, from am to pro!!


Yeah mate i will no matter what happens i reckon.

Yeah it is mate but i think i'll handle it


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah mate i will no matter what happens i reckon.
> 
> Yeah it is mate but i think i'll handle it


Good lad, sure you will do well.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Gym about 50m from the Premier Inn I am staying.
> 
> ?Total Fitness??
> 
> ...


Total fitness near me.

More of a CV gym, even has a running track around outside of gym (indoor one).

Got enough weights for you tho I reckon but not your preferred type of training venue I reckon.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Fair enough, never done PL form before so may drop the openers.


From comps i've been to watch the first timers often fail on opener squat (not hitting depth) and/or Bench (no pause).

For confidence boost i'd open easy on these two personally. Want to do a meet at some point but my lifts are too girly (actually some girls would beat em so that is demeaning to them)!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Total fitness near me.
> 
> More of a CV gym, even has a running track around outside of gym (indoor one).
> 
> Got enough weights for you tho I reckon but not your preferred type of training venue I reckon.


Thanks mate, for a one-off sesh it should be fine I reckon.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> From comps i've been to watch the first timers often fail on opener squat (not hitting depth) and/or Bench (no pause).
> 
> For confidence boost i'd open easy on these two personally. Want to do a meet at some point but my lifts are too girly (actually some girls would beat em so that is demeaning to them)!


Good point on the BP pause, never done it to be honest so will be starting low!!

Keep building back up, your BP was good mate. Don't forget I am about 30KG heavier than you too :w00t:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Good point on the BP pause, never done it to be honest so will be starting low!!
> 
> Keep building back up, your BP was good mate. Don't forget I am about 30KG heavier than you too :w00t:


You're not at the moment mate, i'm a fat 104kg or so.

Natty lifts are 190 DL, 170 squat, 145 bench. Only been back training 4-5 weeks tho and these have not been tested on there own, just weights within standard workouts.

Plan is weight down to 90-92kg and then up the above to give some ok power:weight ratios.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Initial Chemical Solutions thoughts:-

Gear is fine and is doing it's job, no worries, thinner than PC gear which is a plus to me as I found PC Test En 300 too viscous.

Packaging is where I believe there is an issue. Actual glass vials are fine, stickers are fine and both similar to PC. Stopper and crimped metal is where the issue is. Stopper is made from cheap, tough rubber and once pierced, gear can leak out. Not a patch on the PC stoppers, which were double skinned I think. Also I think that the CS stoppers may let in air, no proof other than I find it difficult to draw the gear as, even though it is thinner than PC, it is difficult to build up the air pressure in the vial due to air leaking from the cheap stopper. Crimped metal - well, I wanted 5ml of gear from a full vial, and tried to pump a decent amount of air in there before the extraction, blew the lid clean off, 10ml wasted and all over the living room, PC, walls etc 

All in all, good product with some initial packaging issues.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> You're not at the moment mate, i'm a fat 104kg or so.
> 
> Natty lifts are 190 DL, 170 squat, 145 bench. Only been back training 4-5 weeks tho and these have not been tested on there own, just weights within standard workouts.
> 
> Plan is weight down to 90-92kg and then up the above to give some ok power:weight ratios.


Haahaa, only about 23KG then mate 

Natty - you're never natty once you have crossed to the dark side 

Lifts are still decent though, well done!!

WHat is the plan for the weight loss? Clean up diet and work out or introducing the dreaded cardio


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, only about 23KG then mate
> 
> Natty - you're never natty once you have crossed to the dark side
> 
> ...


True about the never natty thing, so will rephrase it to been off gear and training for 5-6 months and missing the dark side lots! 

Diet has been clean for past 4-5 weeks with a weekly refeed. Dropped 8-9kg in that time, added in 20 mins fasted CV 2 weeks ago to ease me in. Now doing 25 mins fasted and another 20 mins pre bed, using Dhacks ultra burn in the AM.

You training today big man?


----------



## Dmoore (Oct 13, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, only about 23KG then mate
> 
> Natty - you're never natty once you have crossed to the dark side
> 
> ...


Never want to be natty once you cross to the dark side


----------



## Dmoore (Oct 13, 2013)

Trying to find you alcy to athlete blog mate, can't get it anywhere


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Dmoore said:


> Trying to find you alcy to athlete blog mate, can't get it anywhere


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/206203-alcoholics-anonymous-awesome-athlete-take-two.html


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I have applied for a free guest pass from Total Fitness, Aintree so am awaiting that coming through. I'm planning on a workout tomorrow:-

Squats - reasonably heavy but comfortable, poss 230ish.

DL : speed work, prob 200ish

BP : Reasonably heavy work if I can get spotter at 06:30 in the morning when I plan to hit the gym.

Should keep me ticking over. Off for buffet breakfast now, playing "see how many eggs I can eat"


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> I have applied for a free guest pass from Total Fitness, Aintree so am awaiting that coming through. I'm planning on a workout tomorrow:-
> 
> Squats - reasonably heavy but comfortable, poss 230ish.
> 
> ...


I only managed 14 on holiday but I see you eat a sh1teload of eggs!

Are you not resting up for sunday then?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> I only managed 14 on holiday but I see you eat a sh1teload of eggs!
> 
> Are you not resting up for sunday then?


I eat lots of scrambled so hard to keep count too 

Yes mate, of work this week, eating and resting, one sesh tomorrow just to keep things ticking over. Hope it is dry. How is your prep going?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> I eat lots of scrambled so hard to keep count too
> 
> Yes mate, of work this week, eating and resting, one sesh tomorrow just to keep things ticking over. Hope it is dry. How is your prep going?


It could have been a bit better, literally just managed to put 100kg on the bar for squats on saturday so hopefully my knee is on the mend. I'm just going to rest and hope for the best now 

A week off sounds good but I'll have to settle for a few nights decent kip!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Ticking Over Session*

No food pre-WO, no anything pre-WO apart from a drink of water.

SQ - up to 200KG - felt heavy and no real power or strength there. No squat rack and had to use power cage.

DL - up to 180KG - again heavy, had to be careful with callus on left hand, hurting on 180. No chalk so grip was sh1te too.

BP - up to 140KG - felt OK, no spotters and couldn't be fcked with Smith.

Total Fitness was fine, loads of weights etc, DBs only up to 50KG so certainly not a PL gym but good enough for a quick sesh.

Down to brekkie buffet now. I am struggling with stomach, trying to eat so much food but not clean is giving me the squits. For example I will order at least two portions of everything in the pub so Monday night I had large fish and chips, haddock florentine bake and then dessert, 2 Guinness. Body is struggling to digest the sh1te food imo.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> It could have been a bit better, literally just managed to put 100kg on the bar for squats on saturday so hopefully my knee is on the mend. I'm just going to rest and hope for the best now
> 
> A week off sounds good but I'll have to settle for a few nights decent kip!


Well done mate, hope the knee holds up for Sunday.

Looking forward to it now. Are the details anywhere, start time, post code etc?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Have you ever tried that 'Ravenous' stuff? Seen a few people recommend it on here for aiding digestion and appetite?

The knee will be ok, I've got a patella brace that puts pressure on the right place.

Watford Martial Arts Centre

29-43 Sydney Rd

Watford

WD18 7PZ

Starts at 11am but Paul wants everyone signed in by 10am I think.

I'm going to get my cans of Monster Rehab and peanut M&M's today.

Power fuel.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> Have you ever tried that 'Ravenous' stuff? Seen a few people recommend it on here for aiding digestion and appetite?
> 
> The knee will be ok, I've got a patella brace that puts pressure on the right place.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ben, I'll be there for 10am, stroll over and say hi.

Bananas, flapjacks, coke, red bull, water.

Before start and half way through the comp:-

1ml PC Supertren

1ml BSI Mtren DS

1ml WC PW125

50mg Dbol

50mg Halo

50mg Oxy

50mg Mestanalone

50mg Var

50mg Winny


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Strength is definitely shooting up much faster on This SHIC for you sir! Very impressed.

Are you bothering to use the fast acting slin at all or just slow?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks Ben, I'll be there for 10am, stroll over and say hi.
> 
> Bananas, flapjacks, coke, red bull, water.
> 
> ...


Sure you got enough PEDS intra workout mate?!?! Right little cocktail going on! Haha.

Noticed something you are missing from the mix tho, that will defo mess up your totals if you don't consume it...

Pint of Guiness every 30 mins Pre, Intra and PWO... trust me!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Sure you got enough PEDS intra workout mate?!?! Right little cocktail going on! Haha.
> 
> Noticed something you are missing from the mix tho, that will defo mess up your totals if you don't consume it...
> 
> Pint of Guiness every 30 mins Pre, Intra and PWO... trust me!


Evening mate,

As you know I am a junkie extraordinaire 

I will take onboard your comment about Guinness. I have to say my prep is going well, I have 24 Guinness to consume this evening.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Strength is definitely shooting up much faster on This SHIC for you sir! Very impressed.
> 
> Are you bothering to use the fast acting slin at all or just slow?


Cheers mate, slow usually but am playing with fast. I have done 30iu tonight and will shoot another 30iu I think, I have done 70iu slow too. See how it goes.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Evening mate,
> 
> As you know I am a junkie extraordinaire
> 
> I will take onboard your comment about Guinness. I have to say my prep is going well, I have 24 Guinness to consume this evening.


Ah, I see, doing the advanced pre load on the Guinness front couple days before the comp... heard the pro's do this, Matt Kroc has built upto 30-32 cans pre comp I think.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Ah, I see, doing the advanced pre load on the Guinness front couple days before the comp... heard the pro's do this, Matt Kroc has built upto 30-32 cans pre comp I think.


Very important to carb up pre-comp, FFS, you should know this mate. I will expect to be super-powered by Sunday, or fckin wrecked


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Stop drinking guinness !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> Stop drinking guinness !!!!!!!!!!!!


My nurse has appeared, I have to go lie down.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Stop drinking guinness !!!!!!!!!!!!





Huntingground said:


> My nurse has appeared, I have to go lie down.


LMAO.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> My nurse has appeared, I have to go lie down.


I'm serious this time mate, all other were jokes 

You are a giant 130 kg man,

The amount of pre workout methyl toxicated stuff you jab, does not mix with 20 pints,

You are going down a road which will have consequences 'eventually' (time scale I wouldn't know)

Behave with every day drinking or I'll tell ya mum


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> I'm serious this time mate, all other were jokes
> 
> You are a giant 130 kg man,
> 
> ...


Very rarely I drink now mate, and never on a day with orals or quick-acting gear. I do get wrecked once a week but have cleared all dangerous stuff out of system. I do have a lot of long esters in there so do agree there is a risk. I accept that. I minimise risk as much as I can.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Very rarely I drink now mate, and never on a day with orals or quick-acting gear. I do get wrecked once a week but have cleared all dangerous stuff out of system. I do have a lot of long esters in there so do agree there is a risk. I accept that. I minimise risk as much as I can.


Can't you just pipe some Moroccan hash instead


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> *Very rarely I drink now mate*, and never on a day with orals or quick-acting gear. I do get wrecked once a week but have cleared all dangerous stuff out of system. I do have a lot of long esters in there so do agree there is a risk. I accept that. I minimise risk as much as I can.


CALLING BULLSHIZ!  LOL


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> Can't you just pipe some Moroccan hash instead


I don't like downers, used to snort loads of coke but that meant I would drink for 3 days


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> CALLING BULLSHIZ!  LOL


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> View attachment 139281


Don't try flirting with me to divert my attention...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Don't try flirting with me to divert my attention...


Where's Resten, he likes big red bulbous things I believe, anyhow, he lives in Brighton so must be true


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks Ben, I'll be there for 10am, stroll over and say hi.
> 
> Bananas, flapjacks, coke, red bull, water.
> 
> ...


Wow thats a big list of goodies 

Yeah will do, I want to get there early to get a medium t-shirt  I had to wear an XL at my last comp and it was like a flag.


----------



## Novo78 (Mar 1, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks Ben, I'll be there for 10am, stroll over and say hi.
> 
> Bananas, flapjacks, coke, red bull, water.
> 
> ...


Flapjacks on Order fella. Full fat  @Huntingground


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Novo78 said:


> Flapjacks on Order fella. Full fat  @Huntingground


Haahaa, nice one mate, thanks to the missus too 

Don't forget the sponshorship form which I have stupidly left on desk too. Thanks.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> Wow thats a big list of goodies
> 
> Yeah will do, I want to get there early to get a medium t-shirt  I had to wear an XL at my last comp and it was like a flag.


XL may be a little tight around my gut


----------



## Novo78 (Mar 1, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, nice one mate, thanks to the missus too
> 
> Don't forget the sponshorship form which I have stupidly left on desk too. Thanks.


Form on my desk mate, all sorted.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SHIC UPDATE*

Weight : 280lbs/20st dead.

BP : 140/85

Pulse (BPM) = 100 

Overall feeling good, heat is unreal, back pumps awful, appetite is unreal at times, hittiing 8k cals some days, on others not, will start to increase the eating and force feeding even more.

Callus is fine for Sunday. Prep starts tomorrow.


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> *SHIC UPDATE*
> 
> Weight : 280lbs/20st dead.
> 
> ...


Animal!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

BEAST MODE

i cant wait to be 20 stone


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Comp Morning*

Deep IPAM sleep, feel refreshed, 6 scrambled eggs on 2 wholemeal toast with lashings of butter, coffee, Red Bull.

2l Pepsi, 2l Sparkling Water, 3 bananas, 6 rounds of white bread with butter and jam, 100g Protein shake and loads of flapjacks for the day.

Orals and injectables sorted as above.

All ready to go, weather is bright, slightly windy and cold, great for training on.

Lower back is a little worry but callus seems fine. All systems go.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Go smash it big man


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Go smash it big man


X2 :beer:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Have fun today captain, looking forward to updates.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

good luck today boss.. :thumb:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Best of luck you walking chemistry experiment!


----------



## Dmoore (Oct 13, 2013)

Good luck big man


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just got back, thanks to all the above for the good wishes!!

Long update to follow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Hertfordshire's Strongest Man (First Timers)*

Great to meet @GreedyBen and @AndyTee, nice fellas and good competitors. Actually had a warm welcome from all of the competitors and also the organiser @NSGym.

Felt confident and strong. Rob Frampton was the judge/host and was a warm and funny man.

Log lift - 75KG for 60 seconds. My weakest event and I was slightly apprehensive and nervous. I got 9 reps but Rob deducted one or two as I didn't wait for lockout instruction even though I locked out. 2nd place. Without deductions I would have won but even so, happy with 2nd. Technique was awful using brute strength and not legs.

Farmers Walk - up and down 3 times so three drops and three pickups. Technique was bad but got 2nd.

Deadlift - 200KG for 75s. Supremely confident of doing well here and pulled 12 reps in about 50s. Knew I had it in the bag so conserved energy and stopped there. 1st.

Sled - arm over arm pull and then drag. Again terrible technique but managed 2nd.

Medley of 4 barrels and 1 log onto elevated platform. Never done this before and was feeling a little weak and dizzy by this stage. Got 2nd though even though I missed the handle on the log and may have got first.

4 seconds and 1 win in 5 events so I won the competition and won it well (I think I got 54 points and second got 46 points - to be confirmed).

Really pleased and may retire from Strong Man now 

Thanks to @Novo78 and his missus for support and flapjacks


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Pics and vids to follow.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

That's how its done then 

Nice work mate best you're chuffed with that. Now to compete against people your own size :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> That's how its done then
> 
> Nice work mate best you're chuffed with that. Now to compete against people your own size :lol:


Thanks mate.

Hey, there was a u125kg champion powerlifter there too and a Welshman who was about 6'6" and way heavier than me. I was defo top 2 or 3 in weight though, including the gut


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Done well bud! Congrats on the Win! Awesome! How you feel? Most probably tired as fcuk!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Done well bud! Congrats on the Win! Awesome! How you feel? Most probably tired as fcuk!


Cheers mate, feel a little tired now, am awaiting massive roast dinner with all trimmings 

Hot bath, early night, WFH tomorrow.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Great stuff HP!!!

Here's your trophy... just need to change name on it and replace Stoutman with Strongman...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Great stuff HP!!!
> 
> Here's your trophy... just need to change name on it and replace Stoutman with Strongman...
> 
> View attachment 139483


Thanks mate, was thinking about a Guinness to celebrate but @marknorthumbria may be along in the minute so thought better of it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome work mate!!

First comp and a win :beer:


----------



## Dmoore (Oct 13, 2013)

Well done mate, sounds like with better tekkers you would have smashed every event


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Well done mate knew you would do come home with gold


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

well done to you mate.. :thumbup1:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Well done mate, nice to meet you and the family too!

Bit more tekkers practice and you'd have smashed the inters too!

Well done again!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Well done Ken very happy for you mate !

Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> Well done mate, nice to meet you and the family too!
> 
> Bit more tekkers practice and you'd have smashed the inters too!
> 
> Well done again!


Thanks Ben, and good work on the comp, you are a little shorter in real life than you look in avi. Strong though. You did really well on the Log Lift too.

Inters may be too big a step but @ewen wants me to have a go so I may just do that!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks all for best wishes!! Great bunch on here.

Onto first Powerlifting comp on Sunday 17th November.

Uploading vids to Youtube at moment and awaiting @Novo78 to send over pics etc.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks Ben, and good work on the comp, you are a little shorter in real life than you look in avi. Strong though. You did really well on the Log Lift too.
> 
> Inters may be too big a step but @ewen wants me to have a go so I may just do that!!


sorry mate forgot about this comp .

well done , you should be inter , im talking to denny felix about bodypower , once cats are worked out i`ll put your name down


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> sorry mate forgot about this comp .
> 
> well done , you should be inter , im talking to denny felix about bodypower , once cats are worked out i`ll put your name down


Cheers mate, I would have been fine on the events for Inters apart from Log Lift I reckon, I would have to train SM a lot more though. I may be stripping down to about 105/110kg though in the New Year so we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers mate, I would have been fine on the events for Inters apart from Log Lift I reckon, I would have to train SM a lot more though. I may be stripping down to about 105/110kg though in the New Year so we'll have to wait and see.


they might be doing an inters sio you`ll fit in


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DL Event (200KG for reps for 75s)*






I didn't realise my gut was so big  - I always breathe in when looking in mirror


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> *DL Event (200KG for reps for 75s)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beast :thumbup1: how much do you weigh ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Paz1982 said:


> beast :thumbup1: how much do you weigh ?


Thanks, probably 125kg at moment I reckon, maybe a touch more. Found the lift easy enough and only did enough to win the event.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice lifting there! Explosive!


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> *Hertfordshire's Strongest Man (First Timers)*
> 
> Great to meet @GreedyBen and @AndyTee, nice fellas and good competitors. Actually had a warm welcome from all of the competitors and also the organiser @NSGym.
> 
> ...


Great to meet and compete with you today.

You put in some seriously strong performances.

I was real happy with my 7th place.

Need to put more size on for my next comp so I can place in top three.

Are you gonna compete in the inters for your next comp?

A great day out. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Great news HG,congratulations mate


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> *DL Event (200KG for reps for 75s)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to pay some respect to Grahame in this vid who smashed out 10 reps @ 200kg. His body weight is 78 kg. He placed 6th overall.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

AndyTee said:


> Great to meet and compete with you today.
> 
> You put in some seriously strong performances.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, great to meet and compete against you too.

You did really well and if you keep improving as you have been recently, you'll be winning very soon imo.

I have a PL comp on 17th Nov so I'll see how that goes (Bulldog's at Genesis).

Not too sure of future intentions, see how it all pans out I suppose. Still learning about comps and also what I like to compete in.

Great day, really enjoyable!! I'll be down to train with you bots at NSGym soon enough anyhow


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

AndyTee said:


> I'd like to pay some respect to Grahame in this vid who smashed out 10 reps @ 200kg. His body weight is 78 kg. He placed 6th overall.


Amazing power to weight ratio, he was log lifting his body weight today too. Lovely fella and helped me with technique two weeks ago and also today.


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate, great to meet and compete against you too.
> 
> You did really well and if you keep improving as you have been recently, you'll be winning very soon imo.
> 
> ...


Cool. Look forward too it. Am looking forward to some rest now!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

AndyTee said:


> Cool. Look forward too it. Am looking forward to some rest now!


Lying on settee, belly full of a massive roast dinner, eating flapjacks with cheesecake to come


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks all for best wishes!! Great bunch on here.
> 
> Onto first Powerlifting comp on Sunday 17th November.
> 
> Uploading vids to Youtube at moment and awaiting @Novo78 to send over pics etc.


I'm sure you'll do well mate. You'll be able to pick on people your own size in that you big bully 

I'll tag you when I post up the vids in my journal as you p1ssed all over me on farmers as I knew you would!

Ok for some, I've washed up and now I'm cooking my own dinner!


----------



## Novo78 (Mar 1, 2012)

Your little boy shouting "Go on Ken" cracked me up


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Novo78 said:


> Your little boy shouting "Go on Ken" cracked me up


I think you mean @Huntinggrounds little boy


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks all for best wishes!! Great bunch on here.
> 
> Onto first Powerlifting comp on Sunday 17th November.
> 
> Uploading vids to Youtube at moment and awaiting @Novo78 to send over pics etc.


Powerlifting Now you're talking:thumb:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> I'm sure you'll do well mate. You'll be able to pick on people your own size in that you big bully
> 
> I'll tag you when I post up the vids in my journal as you p1ssed all over me on farmers as I knew you would!
> 
> Ok for some, I've washed up and now I'm cooking my own dinner!


Thanks mate, I have a vid of farmers too so I'll whack one up to double your embarassment 

Good day and well done again.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Paz1982 said:


> I think you mean @Huntinggrounds little boy


Hey, we'll have less of that


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Powerlifting Now you're talking:thumb:


I knew you would be interested in that Mingster.

My "fluffer" @Novo78 will be at the PL event too so can take all the pics etc. He loves his new role


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> *DL Event (200KG for reps for 75s)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good dl mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*98KG Farmer's Walk*






@GreedyBen on the left


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

AWESOME

knew youd smash it big man welcome to the club


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> AWESOME
> 
> knew youd smash it big man welcome to the club


Hey,

Thanks Rick mate, was a great comp to be involved in and a great feeling to win it. Onwards and upwards now hopefully


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate, was thinking about a Guinness to celebrate but @marknorthumbria may be along in the minute so thought better of it


No mate, nows an acceptable time for some Guinness 

Really well done


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> No mate, nows an acceptable time for some Guinness
> 
> Really well done


Haahaa, thanks mate


----------



## Novo78 (Mar 1, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> I knew you would be interested in that Mingster.
> 
> My "fluffer" @Novo78 will be at the PL event too so can take all the pics etc. He loves his new role


Ha!


----------



## Novo78 (Mar 1, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> View attachment 139496


I was going to try and motivate you and tell you the barrel was full of Guinness but chances are you would have run out the door with it...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

TTT for Andy T (not Tee), my drinking partner.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bed at 19:00 last night, body aching still this morning. Had day off diet and everything yesterday, working from home, took it easy.

Back in gym today for an easy session in readiness for a blast at BP PB on Friday. Rest over weekend and then DL PB on Monday and taper down for PL comp on sunday 17th Nov.

Feeling good on SHIC and want to hit targets so may extend by a few weeks, we'll see how it goes.

Work today, all food prepped and back on it.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Bed at 19:00 last night, body aching still this morning. Had day off diet and everything yesterday, working from home, took it easy.
> 
> Back in gym today for an easy session in readiness for a blast at BP PB on Friday. Rest over weekend and then DL PB on Monday and taper down for PL comp on sunday 17th Nov.
> 
> ...


You sh1t the bed?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> You sh1t the bed?


How did you know?? I do have this problem but wanted to keep it quiet


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Feeling nauseous and dizzy since Sunday, not drinking enough water I reckon. Maybe it is Ibuprofen I have taken to kill the pain of upper back/shoulder area?

Anyhow, gym day, excited as I haven't been for what seems like ages. No pre-WO/oracls etc, body needs rest so ticking over session with technique more important than power as I have one eye on PL comp on Sunday 17th.

BP

100 * loads

145 * 2

155 * 1

SQ

100 * loads

140 * 4 - really deep, no squat shoes, lovely reps, nice technique

180 * 2

225 * 1

247 * fail - no mid-range power.

I felt tired during the session with tendons in left arm killing and upper back/shoulder area painful too. I have to remember to take my IPAM, I reckon I take it 1 day out of 4 

Rest now until BP PB on Friday.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

@Huntingground, it looks like your pulling your deadlifts from quite a way out in front of your body and its kind of pulling you forward when you start the lift. Is this just cause you were going at a fast pace or do you even pull your heavy deads like this as well?

Not hating mate, just an observation.

Congrats on the win


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> @Huntingground, it looks like your pulling your deadlifts from quite a way out in front of your body and its kind of pulling you forward when you start the lift. Is this just cause you were going at a fast pace or do you even pull your heavy deads like this as well?
> 
> Not hating mate, just an observation.
> 
> Congrats on the win


Hey mate, no worries, check out the technique on the 288KG DL - technique is sh1te and I rely on brute strength. I am in process of sorting out some PL training so it should improve soon, I hope. Cheers.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

You big savage, I'd be resting or lifting very lightly!

I'm still sore in all kind of places normal training doesn't hit!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Careful on the tendons that amount of

Gear your type 1 collagen synthesis will be pathetic (ability to repair tendons), your tendons are weakening while your muscle drivers are getting more powerful

If you had hgh in would not be an issue as this would increase both type 1+ type 3,


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> You big savage, I'd be resting or lifting very lightly!
> 
> I'm still sore in all kind of places normal training doesn't hit!


Feeling it now mate, I see another early night ahead!!

How are you doing?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> Careful on the tendons that amount of
> 
> Gear your type 1 collagen synthesis will be pathetic (ability to repair tendons), your tendons are weakening while your muscle drivers are getting more powerful
> 
> If you had hgh in would not be an issue as this would increase both type 1+ type 3,


Shall I up the dose then??


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

```
Name	Event 1 - Log 70kg	Event 2 - Farmers 100kg	Event 3 - Deadlift 200kg	Event 4 - Sled pull 130kg	Event 5 - Medley 2x60kg kegs,2x80kg kegs,log 70kg	Final Posiiton	Final Points

Stephen Hendry	4 reps	7	4	39.13 secs	10	5	9 reps	3	12	19.55 secs	4	11	22.75 secs	8	7	8th	39

Graham Smith	7 reps	5	6.5	21.44 secs	1	14	10 reps	2	13	24.61 secs	9	6	22.97 secs	9	6	6th	45.5

Stephen Adams	8 reps	4	8.5	25.69 secs	5	10	5 reps	6	6.5	21.75 secs	6	9	20.40 secs	3	12	5th	46

Lee Willis	7 reps	5	6.5	25.66 secs	4	11	8 reps	4	11	16.82 secs	1	14	19.66 secs	1	14	2nd	56.5

Andy Thatcher	8 reps	4	8.5	26.30 secs	7	8	7 reps	5	9.5	24.03 secs	8	7	20.59 secs	4	11	7th	44

Archie Drummond	3 reps	8	3	49.02 secs	11	4	2 reps	8	3	32.56 secs	12	3	27.54 secs	10	5	12th	8

Jamie Beeney	9 reps	3	11	25 metres	13	2	5 reps	6	6.5	29.86 secs	11	4	32.65 secs	12	3	11th	26.5

John Sexton	6 reps	6	5	1min 07.67 secs	12	3	1 rep	9	2	33.70 secs	13	2	32.75 secs	13	2	13th	14

Ken *****	9 reps	3	11	22.44 secs	2	13	12 reps	1	14	18.44 secs	2	13	20.25 secs	2	13	1st	64

Douglas Dodwell	0 reps	9	0	10 metres	14	1	0 reps	10	1	37.53 secs	14	1	37.71 secs	14	1	13th	4

Martin Jancsics	10 reps	2	13	25.79 secs	6	9	5 reps	6	6.5	20.13 secs	5	10	21.10 secs	5	10	3rd	48.5

Marvyn McKoy	0 reps	9	0	24.80 secs	3	12	4 reps	7	4	18.77 secs	3	12	22.57 secs	7	8	9th	36

Ben Elliot	9 reps	3	11	34.60 secs	9	6	5 reps	6	6.5	25.15 secs	10	5	29.61 secs	11	4	10th	34.5

Darren Hibbert	11 reps	1	14	28.19 secs	8	7	7 reps	5	9.5	23.70 secs	7	8	22.02 secs	6	9	4th	47.5
```
Event-Position-Points etc


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> ```
> Name	Event 1 - Log 70kg	Event 2 - Farmers 100kg	Event 3 - Deadlift 200kg	Event 4 - Sled pull 130kg	Event 5 - Medley 2x60kg kegs,2x80kg kegs,log 70kg	Final Posiiton	Final Points
> 
> Stephen Hendry	4 reps	7	4	39.13 secs	10	5	9 reps	3	12	19.55 secs	4	11	22.75 secs	8	7	8th	39
> ...


Check you out with a trendy surname! Just 5*'s, so Nuvo!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Feeling it now mate, I see another early night ahead!!
> 
> How are you doing?


Still a bit sore, 03:40 start this morning didn't help!

Back in the gym thursday, need to look into a new program/routine, operation leg strength and lose some weight:lol:

My upper traps still feel solid, have you not got any lasting ill effects?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@GreedyBen

Yeah, I am up at 04:15 every morning, was tired this morning 

I did the Cube Programme and liked that. Diet/cardio for weight loss as you know. You didn't look fat to me though mate.

Twinged lower back in gym and some tendon issues in arms but should be fine soon.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Struggling a little at the moment.

Lower right back is playing up badly, hurt it bailing out of the 247KG squat yesterday, happened before, sciatic-type issues, 2 Ibuprofen this morning, struggling to walk, massive chore to get to work.

Still feeling sick and nauseous in morning - maybe due to Ibuprofen?

Last night was the first time I felt "Fck it, I cannot be assed with pinning any more and forcefeeding".

Just got to keep head down, heal up, keep going and get to the PL event in good shape. SHIC may be binned after the PL event anyhow. Looking forward to some nice downtime and eating normal and having a blowout on the Guinness


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> @GreedyBen
> 
> Yeah, I am up at 04:15 every morning, was tired this morning
> 
> ...


No wonder you get to bed early 

I normally have to get up between 03:40 and 05:30 depending on shifts.

I'll have a look at that, only get to train x2 weekly normally so whatever it is will need a lot of adapting.

I've been down to 69kgs for boxing and fought at 75kgs with not a massively strict diet. 95kgs is too much for me though! All my weight is in my ar5e and thighs 

Hopefully you'll clear that in your arms, mine is painful brushing my teeth ffs!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> having a blowout on the Guinness


Pmsl as if the shic has stopped you doing that :lol:

Hope back heals up soon mate. Ibuprofen and stretching, foam roller etc will help.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> No wonder you get to bed early
> 
> I normally have to get up between 03:40 and 05:30 depending on shifts.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, training twice a week?? I'd probably do a programme but would split like this.

1. Squat/Bench

2. Deadlift/OHP

Arm seems fine today but back is painful and still walking hunched over to left side


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl as if the shic has stopped you doing that :lol:
> 
> Hope back heals up soon mate. Ibuprofen and stretching, foam roller etc will help.


Haahaa, you know me too well. Leaving do last night 

Cheers mate, slightly better today but may not be good enough for PB BP tomorrow


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, you know me too well. Leaving do last night
> 
> Cheers mate, slightly better today but may not be good enough for PB BP tomorrow


PB BP = Peanut Butter Banoffe Pie?

Sure you'll smash that in mate no problem.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Cheers mate, training twice a week?? I'd probably do a programme but would split like this.
> 
> 1. Squat/Bench
> 
> ...


That doesn't sound good!

I've felt sh1tty the last few days so leaving it till next week to get back in the gym.

I was doing this before



I'm looking into similar but doing all the big lifts 5/3/1 style.

Hope your back is better soon!

Did you see pics on fb?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bad news and could be the end of the SHIC - back injury is worse than expected and has deteriorated today to the point where sitting hurts. Walking around like a drunken sailor listing badly to the left. Couldn't make work today.

If no improvement by Monday, end of SHIC and PL comp.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Bad news and could be the end of the SHIC - back injury is worse than expected and has deteriorated today to the point where sitting hurts. Walking around like a drunken sailor listing badly to the left. Couldn't make work today.
> 
> If no improvement by Monday, end of SHIC and PL comp.


U know what I'm gonna say..

GH

Edit: should really wish good recovery, speeded up by gh


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Bad news mate, rest up, food and sleep


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : no improvement today and didn't make work because of back. I have had this before, once it put me out for 3 months and another time 1 week. Sciatic-type issue, pain in lower right back, right buttock and down back of right leg. Nothing can be done apart from Ibuprofen, food, rest and IPAM.

It is looking increasingly likely that it is the end of the SHIC and PL comp. If I can make the gym on Monday and have a good sesh, then it's back on. If not, the end.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> U know what I'm gonna say..
> 
> GH
> 
> Edit: should really wish good recovery, speeded up by gh


IPAM for now mate, let's see how quickly it heals. Cheers.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Bad news and could be the end of the SHIC - back injury is worse than expected and has deteriorated today to the point where sitting hurts. Walking around like a drunken sailor listing badly to the left. Couldn't make work today.
> 
> If no improvement by Monday, end of SHIC and PL comp.


don't worry mate. Body pump at fitness first is a great alternative


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Dramatic improvement overnight, I can actually walk upright, I can still "feel" the injury so not 100% but miles better. May all be back on, I'll make the decision Monday.

I ate loads of food yesterday which may have helped. Wed and Thurs I didn't eat much, when injured I never seem to have an appetite, I felt a little nauseous too.

Buzzing, head down and heal, in gym for maybe a light session on Monday.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Dramatic improvement overnight, I can actually walk upright, I can still "feel" the injury so not 100% but miles better. May all be back on, I'll make the decision Monday.
> 
> I ate loads of food yesterday which may have helped. Wed and Thurs I didn't eat much, when injured I never seem to have an appetite, I felt a little nauseous too.
> 
> Buzzing, head down and heal, in gym for maybe a light session on Monday.


That's great mate, glad to hear.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> That's great mate, glad to hear.


Thanks mate, hope it keeps healing and could be all systems go. Just about to jab 10ml (5ml Test E/5ml Mast E) so the superjuice will help the healing process I reckon


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate, hope it keeps healing and could be all systems go. Just about to jab 10ml (5ml Test E/5ml Mast E) so the superjuice will help the healing process I reckon


That in one shot? 5ml was highest I went in single shot and that was pippy.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> That in one shot? 5ml was highest I went in single shot and that was pippy.


Yes mate, 1 shot, big old barrel, use a Blue, takes about 5 to 10 mins to get in, get cramp/fatigue in hand and sweat profusely by the end. Will be doing 4 of these by next Saturday in readiness for comp (I missed last Wednesdays) so aiming for Sat, Tues, Thurs, Sat. Should be flying by comp day next Sunday 

No pip now as I seem to be used to them, finding sites in quads can be tricky though.

How are you getting on, enjoying gym?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Yes mate, 1 shot, big old barrel, use a Blue, takes about 5 to 10 mins to get in, get cramp/fatigue in hand and sweat profusely by the end. Will be doing 4 of these by next Saturday in readiness for comp (I missed last Wednesdays) so aiming for Sat, Tues, Thurs, Sat. Should be flying by comp day next Sunday
> 
> No pip now as I seem to be used to them, finding sites in quads can be tricky though.
> 
> How are you getting on, enjoying gym?


Fack me! lol!! No half measures from you is there... love it!

Gym is amazing mate, doing weights x 6 a week (improving on almost everything each week) and cardio 50 mins x 7 per week. 10.5kg off in just over 6 weeks.

Bring on the abs... every other **** is going to be wearing xmas jumpers but i'm going to rock the topless look over the festive period!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Yes mate, 1 shot, big old barrel, use a Blue, takes about 5 to 10 mins to get in, get cramp/fatigue in hand and sweat profusely by the end. Will be doing 4 of these by next Saturday in readiness for comp (I missed last Wednesdays) so aiming for Sat, Tues, Thurs, Sat. Should be flying by comp day next Sunday
> 
> No pip now as I seem to be used to them, finding sites in quads can be tricky though.
> 
> How are you getting on, enjoying gym?


Svcks to hear about the set back mate, glad to see it sorting it self out.

And how the fvck can you get that much oil in your quads lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Fack me! lol!! No half measures from you is there... love it!
> 
> Gym is amazing mate, doing weights x 6 a week (improving on almost everything each week) and cardio 50 mins x 7 per week. 10.5kg off in just over 6 weeks.
> 
> Bring on the abs... every other **** is going to be wearing xmas jumpers but i'm going to rock the topless look over the festive period!


Great news mate, sounds like you are working very hard indeed!!

SOmething like this would suit you fine I reckon on XMas day  - fcker won't embed.

http://www.squeezed.it/ebay/squeezedo-1342470618-6032.jpg


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> Svcks to hear about the set back mate, glad to see it sorting it self out.
> 
> And how the fvck can you get that much oil in your quads lol


Cheers mate, 40ml in a week is a lot even for me but my quads are pretty large so won't be an issue. Only issue is that they swell up massively and my jeans and work trousers won't fit around quads


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

glad the back is feeling better mate your on a roll shame to see it set you back now

sorry if ive missed why no GH in SHIC??

your getting too fkin strong mate im going to have to pull my finger out especially on squat


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> glad the back is feeling better mate your on a roll shame to see it set you back now
> 
> sorry if ive missed why no GH in SHIC??
> 
> your getting too fkin strong mate im going to have to pull my finger out especially on squat


Hey Rick, thanks mate, defo on a roll and wanted it to continue, back still playing up, may do a light session tomorrow.

GH - I believe most GH is absolutely sh1te at the moment so stick to GHRH like IPAM/Mod GRF etc.

I have some way to go yet, wanted 300kg DL tomorrow but not on now, I'm hunting you down, only joking, friendly rivalry will spur us all on That reminds me, need to sort Lifting League, don't I?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good man

dont blame you on the GH thing thats what thing that puts me off trying some

youll smash 300 deadlift very soon im certain mate just keep that back healthy


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : no improvement overnight in back. Yesterday, I was pretty active though, sorting out shed and going firework display and shopping etc. I believe moving about is key to it healing but not doing too much, inactivity seems to seize it up. If I can get a light session in tomorrow, I may still leave name down for Sunday comp.

10ml jab into right quad took an age to get in, must have been scar tissue as pressure to get oil in was ridiculous. Overdid the slin too, hit 60iu slow and 30iu fast after lunch, ate bananas, had Guinness and went out. Got into town, can of fizzy pop, packet of Opal Fruits and a flapjack as I could feel the effects coming on strong, wasn't pleasant and took a while to recover and then I kept nodding off, couldn't stay awake. Forgot IPAM jab as usual, other things on my mind at bed time :devil2:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Great news mate, sounds like you are working very hard indeed!!
> 
> SOmething like this would suit you fine I reckon on XMas day  - fcker won't embed.
> 
> http://www.squeezed.it/ebay/squeezedo-1342470618-6032.jpg


That is well nice, you buy it for me, i'll model it for ya!


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

@Huntingground hows the back now bud? Feeling better?

Maybe go see a chiro; ive had similar pain which feels like sciatica and the chiro has always been to stretch and pull it back to normal.


----------



## Dmoore (Oct 13, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> In for ridiculous AAS collection pictures





GreedyBen said:


> That doesn't sound good!
> 
> I've felt sh1tty the last few days so leaving it till next week to get back in the
> 
> ...


If you check his book Wendler gives a 2 day a week version if 5/3/1, it's the program he follows I think


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Walking OK if gingerly, struggling to put on my socks etc. Going gym today to see what I can do and see where the injury is at. Obviously will be starting very light.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MonstaMuscle said:


> @Huntingground hows the back now bud? Feeling better?
> 
> Maybe go see a chiro; ive had similar pain which feels like sciatica and the chiro has always been to stretch and pull it back to normal.


Hey mate, thanks, I am hunting for a good chiro in WGC so if anybody knows one, shout out.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Hey mate, thanks, I am hunting for a good chiro in WGC so if anybody knows one, shout out.


Were abouts you from again bud?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Hey mate, thanks, I am hunting for a good chiro in WGC so if anybody knows one, shout out.


my backs been fcuked a year mate, had xrays physio the lot, went docs again today and been reffered to a back specialist for an MRI


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

zack amin said:


> my backs been fcuked a year mate, had xrays physio the lot, went docs again today and been reffered to a back specialist for an MRI


I honestly think Chiros are good at realigning etc.

I had a rib sublaxation a few months back whilst squatting I think it was 240 for 10 reps; on the last rep i felt suttin fcuk up.

Once id racked the weight i was having difficulty breathing and it was annoying.

Got an emergency app with my chiro at 9am and he clicked the fcuker back into place; felt so much better. Followed by 2 more sessions of deep tissue massage and was fixed within 2 weeks.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

MonstaMuscle said:


> I honestly think Chiros are good at realigning etc.
> 
> I had a rib sublaxation a few months back whilst squatting I think it was 240 for 10 reps; on the last rep i felt suttin fcuk up.
> 
> ...


I have no ideas what it is fam, but it needs sorting, hopefully the MRI will show me what im dealing with,


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> *Walking OK if gingerly, struggling to put on my socks *etc. Going gym today to see what I can do and see where the injury is at. Obviously will be starting very light.


This might not be an injury mate......might just be old age :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

go easy HG dont be silly when ya feeling niggles take it from someone who knows 

have a speed and technique focus day


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back from easy gym session, plan was to stretch and ease the back through the big three lifts with light weight and good form.

DLs - up to 180KG, felt nice, form lovely, arris down, head up, therapeutic on the back.

BPs - up to 110KG, again no issues and felt great to get them out.

SQs - up to 140KG, nice and deep, at 140 I felt pressure on lower back, I did unrack 180 and felt more pressure and decided against it. Erring on side of caution.

Feel elated as back feels much, much better after gym session and I don't feel it at all. I will have to see how it is in the morning and I have another session planned for Wednesday when I may attempt my opening lifts (BP 140, SQ 220, DL 260 or something like that.). If they are fine, then it is all systems go for Sunday.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Back from easy gym session, plan was to stretch and ease the back through the big three lifts with light weight and good form.
> 
> DLs - up to 180KG, felt nice, form lovely, arris down, head up, therapeutic on the back.
> 
> ...


See how you feel tomorrow mate, back might have felt lose from working it but could stiffen up loads overnight. Hot bath when get home might help and some stretching before bed.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Glad the back seems to be a little better, contrast bathing if you can stomach it always helps me and if you can find a sports massage therapist who can give you a proper deep tissue massage that'd do wonders.

Note: Try not to throw up on your therapist as they give you the massage it annoys them. :rolleye:

If you can't find a therapist you're right in that keeping moving is better for you, keep the lymph moving.

Hope it all gets sorted soon. :thumb:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Were abouts you from again bud?


Welwyn Garden City mate, was thinking about asking rugby club if they had one, would be good for muscular/skeletal stuff I reckon.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

zack amin said:


> my backs been fcuked a year mate, had xrays physio the lot, went docs again today and been reffered to a back specialist for an MRI


Sounds bad mate, sciatic issue as well or something more serious?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> This might not be an injury mate......might just be old age :lol:


Haahaa, can't deny that, over 40 now, everything is on a downward spiral apart from pecker as it would be a wonder of modern science at 5g a week if my pecker packed up


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> go easy HG dont be silly when ya feeling niggles take it from someone who knows
> 
> have a speed and technique focus day


Cheers mate, worked out just as you stated to be honest, lovely slow reps, great form, feeling each rep out, very therapeutic, felt like yoga with weights (not that I've even done fookin yoga that is, I'm too macho for that bullsh1t)


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> See how you feel tomorrow mate, back might have felt lose from working it but could stiffen up loads overnight. Hot bath when get home might help and some stretching before bed.


Still not right mate, walking is still a struggle, especially over 400-500 yards. Felt elated after gym, not sure now, don't think PL comp is on.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> Glad the back seems to be a little better, contrast bathing if you can stomach it always helps me and if you can find a sports massage therapist who can give you a proper deep tissue massage that'd do wonders.
> 
> Note: Try not to throw up on your therapist as they give you the massage it annoys them. :rolleye:
> 
> ...


Thanks GB, no idea what contrast bathing is, got pictures in head of 50s style bathing at the Lido in black and white 

Please tell more about the time you threw up on the masseur


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Contrast bathing (or rather showering)

2-2min30sec water as hot as possible

10-30sec cold water

Repeat max. 3x

Broke my foot many years ago and merrily destroyed all the ligaments in my ankle to boot. Get oedema build up in the ankle a lot and occasionally a limp. Sports -deep tissue massage is the only thing that really helps, but tis bleeding painful... When I moved to .DE I got a new therapist, who was brilliant, but a bit brutal and it hurt so much I upchucked! :lol:

Fortunately he had excellent reflexes and got the bin between him and me. (So I was exaggerating slightly  )


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Sounds bad mate, sciatic issue as well or something more serious?


Nah mate it doesn't affect my legs, so more then likely tears to connective tissues , hoping it's more a stretch then a tear tho! But don't push it mate , shic can be done again but pulling or tearing something will be there forever


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear your back is still not good mate, there's a couple of places in Hertford but I've no experience of either.

http://www.hertfordchiropractic.co.uk/


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Light session down the gym, 20mins on treadmill, incline walking, 130BPM, enjoyed that, should do more cardio. DB OHPs up to 40KG, could feel back on these so took it easy.

Weight : 128KG

Dropped Bulldog a note today stating that it is highly doubtful I will make the meet. He was cool. Starting to come to realisation that the comp has gone.

SHIC - only 3 jabs left so may as well finish and hope back clears up for a good attempt at some PBs next week and week after. If it does clear up, I will continue the SHIC for another 2 or 3 or 4 weeks dependent on a number of factors.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> Contrast bathing (or rather showering)
> 
> 2-2min30sec water as hot as possible
> 
> ...


Contrast bathing sounds like CHinese Water Torture - no chance!!

Haahaa, nice story and nice swerving by the masseur.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back from gym session, back seems to have gotten worse overnight, I only had 4 hours kip due to various reasons, this wouldn't have helped but I have been eating loads, jabbing IPAM etc. Feeling quite despondent. If I had time, I would sort out a chiro, I'll have to WFH one day and sort it.

Food is going in well and liquids. Forgot slin this morning though.

DB BP

40 * 8

50 * 8

50 * 6

50 * 8 - assited on last couple, could feel back too.

Flyes

25 * 8

27.5 * 6

Tried to do BB curls but had nothing left. Back feels fine after the gym, does this signify muscular? I am defo getting the usual sciatic feeling in ass cheek and hammy though.

Defo out of PL comp.

I'll be visiting a new gym opening up in WGC on Saturday called 1RM, sounds awesome, couple of powerlifters running it, monolift and all PL stuff but also all strongman stuff too including prowler, stones etc etc. 5 min walk from house too. I'll report back. I'll be enquiring about membership but also PL tutoring etc.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sh1t about back mate, now that comp is off I'd focus on getting it seen to and maybe take a few days off to r and r.

Local gym sounds awesome though!


----------



## Dmoore (Oct 13, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Hey mate, thanks, I am hunting for a good chiro in WGC so if anybody knows one, shout out.


Dr Brett Gibbons works at rood lane round corner from Morgan Stanley building, loads of guys I know see him mate, always hear good things


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : back is feeling much better today, not 100% by any means but improvement. Obviously comp is defo out of the question. I want to continue the SHIC as I want to get my BP up but I will make that decision on Monday.

Weight is still 128KG so 10KG on the SHIC, this is about expected, I was hoping to make 130KG.

Hitting the gym today, another "feeling out" session, not too sure what I will work, see how back is and what takes my fancy.

No gear this week. Food has been up and down, hunger not there when not in the gym.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Gym session yesterday.

Quick session yesterday, unsure what to work so just winged it.

CGBP - up to 100KGs, was fine, didn't feel back at all.

SQ - up to 140KG, not great, definitely feel the 140s so stopped there.

Definitely nerve-related, if I twist or turn the wrong way, sharp shooting pain. Feel it is right arris cheek and sometimes into right hammy. Feels fine at times but then can deteriorate rapidly where walking is painful. Anyhow, see how it settles now until Monday when I'll be coming off everything and cruising until Jan 1st if there is no improvement.

Weekend of rest. I hope to see the new gym in WGC called 1RM today.My little girls 6th birthday tomorrow so will be out all day.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear your back is still playing you up mate.

1RM is holding a BPU regional qualifier in feb, plenty of time to sort PL tech and hopefully get your back better.

Hope you and the family have a great day today!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> Sorry to hear your back is still playing you up mate.
> 
> 1RM is holding a BPU regional qualifier in feb, plenty of time to sort PL tech and hopefully get your back better.
> 
> Hope you and the family have a great day today!


Morning mate.

Hopefully back will fix up pretty quickly. Cheers.

Defo interested in the Feb comp but I will be cutting then so power may be down. We'll see. I'll report back on 1RM today if I can.

THanks for good wishes.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just ordered some lifting gear from Inzer.

Forever Buckle Belt 13MM - http://www.inzernet.com/detail_belt.asp?PRODUCT_ID=FOREVERBELT_BUCKLE13

True Black Wraps - http://www.inzernet.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=TrueBlkWraps

My squat is 256KG with no lifting gear at all, just some NoseTork. Hopefully, the above will get me close to 280KG in time.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Just ordered some lifting gear from Inzer.
> 
> Forever Buckle Belt 13MM - http://www.inzernet.com/detail_belt.asp?PRODUCT_ID=FOREVERBELT_BUCKLE13
> 
> ...


My old training partner has that belt in bright pink, he fvcking loves it. Got hit for import though at something stupid like £60 I think.

Have a good weekend buddy.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> My old training partner has that belt in bright pink, he fvcking loves it. Got hit for import though at something stupid like £60 I think.
> 
> Have a good weekend buddy.


Haahaa, fuschia pink is the first colour in the list, did he make a mistake or has he got something to tell you 

I got it posted to my bro's in New Orleans, I am sending Mum over for Mardi Gras so she'll pick it up. $40 in US, $90 to UK, steep !!

How's things? Training over weekend? Rest for me


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back is miles better today.

Got me thinking, I am running out of Mast E and have found an old PC Trenenate so will throw this into the mix if I decide to extend SHIC.

4 * 10ml shots left (5ml Test and 5ml of either Tren or Mast), 2 a week so can extend SHIC by 2 weeks. I would like to, I'll make decision on Monday if back is better. Also will be running out of long slin so will switch to short too.

Quality diet today : 6 eggs scrambled with 2 wholemeal toast, loads of butter followed by 2 large slices of tuna pizza and cheesecake  Hungry again, so got 6 eggs boiling, got smoked mackerel etc so will be making it up as I go along.....


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, fuschia pink is the first colour in the list, did he make a mistake or has he got something to tell you
> 
> I got it posted to my bro's in New Orleans, I am sending Mum over for Mardi Gras so she'll pick it up. $40 in US, $90 to UK, steep !!
> 
> How's things? Training over weekend? Rest for me


Yes mate, been hitting training hard as fvck, will update todays session now, but yesterday on legs I passed out! Massive calorie deficits and heavy squats caned me.

Buying a lab pup tomorrow, so just CV in the morning then playing with that.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back is much better today and SHIC will be continued (I would always find a way to continue it as I am a junkie roidhead  ).

Anyhow, medium weights this week, if everything holds up fine, all out next week with pre-WO shots/Orals etc.

M : Deadlifts (240ish I reckon).

T : Accessories and Cardio (DB OHP, Dips and curls).

W : WFH

T : Bench Press (150ish I reckon).

F : Squats (220ish I reckon).

Having the two week break in the middle may help the SHIC and numbers in the long term, I can give it a good go again now.

@GreedyBen, I visited 1RM on Saturday, all locked up, no signage and was some away away from being ready imo. Nobody about.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Yes mate, been hitting training hard as fvck, will update todays session now, but yesterday on legs I passed out! Massive calorie deficits and heavy squats caned me.
> 
> Buying a lab pup tomorrow, so just CV in the morning then playing with that.


Well done, work ethic is second to none mate!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back is getting there.

Deadlift Day

10ml jab in on Saturday (1.5g Test E and 1g Mast E), Slin has been used, missing more IPAM jabs than firing in. No pre-WOs or orals whilst I am not firing on all cylinders.

Food has been going in great, feeling massive and full, weight is now 129KG which is the heaviest I have ever been, wearing same work trousers as I was at 118KG, tighter on quads and glutes.

60 * loads

100 * loads

140 * 6

180 * 2

225 * 2

245 * 2

225 * 3

Felt good to be lifting again, lower back feels fine if a little cramped. ELated and buzzing that no issues, SHIC is back on, will go pretty easy this week and blast out next week starting Monday.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Glad to hear the back is improving mate! Obviously not as glad as I'm sure you are!

There is a few pics on FB mate, think the last was painting walls so still very much a work in progress, this was posted the other day though


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> Glad to hear the back is improving mate! Obviously not as glad as I'm sure you are!
> 
> There is a few pics on FB mate, think the last was painting walls so still very much a work in progress, this was posted the other day though
> 
> View attachment 140526


7th December, I'll pop in to have a look and report back. Thanks mate. How's things?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

No pain of after-effects of the DLs overnight so it is all systems go again. Will continue with medium-weight work this week to get confidence back to start going for heavy work next week. Weighed myself on home scales last night, 284lbs so weight is still piling on. SHIC will continue but with the addition of Tren E as I have nearly run out of Mast E. Slow slin will be used until all gone and then fast will take over. Orals and pre-WOs from Monday.

One final push for some PBs hopefully.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> 7th December, I'll pop in to have a look and report back. Thanks mate. How's things?


I'm planning on nabbing one of the first 100 discounted memberships if I can get one!

All good thanks mate, got a bit excited and tried a 500lb dead and a 300lb bench the other day - failed both.

Dead was just below the knee, you don't know if you don't try 

Increasing the squats slowly but knee is much better, I just need to stick to the slowly slowly approach and not try and jump the gun!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> I'm planning on nabbing one of the first 100 discounted memberships if I can get one!
> 
> All good thanks mate, got a bit excited and tried a 500lb dead and a 300lb bench the other day - failed both.
> 
> ...


I may just do that myself. Seems a reasonable proce but I'll use it to augment my existing membership in City but I'll be doing my squats at 1RM with the monolift 

Weights seem to be going up nicely, well done mate, hope knee holds up.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Vids of two monsters.











Power is unreal!!

@Mingster, @Rick89, @ewen, have you seen these lifts boys?

Klokov is sub 105KG and he is OHP'ing 200 KG !!!

Don't know Malanichev's weight.


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Vids of two monsters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scared:

Crazy mate......

Training and cycles looking great mate.... I need to pop in more often!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Spragga said:


> :scared:
> 
> Crazy mate......
> 
> Training and cycles looking great mate.... I need to pop in more often!! :thumbup1:


Thanks mate, pop in anytime for a laugh or banter


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

some power there , oly lifting is king .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Aye, Malanichev is a strong bugger lol. He's around 5 foot 11 and 135kgs IIRC, and follows a routine similarto yours HG. He squats, deads and presses and doesn't bother with any support exercises supposedly, although I'd be surprised if that were the case. He runs 10km once a week too. Some people are just freakishly strong...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Aye, Malanichev is a strong bugger lol. He's around 5 foot 11 and 135kgs IIRC, and follows a routine similarto yours HG. He squats, deads and presses and doesn't bother with any support exercises supposedly, although I'd be surprised if that were the case. He runs 10km once a week too. Some people are just freakishly strong...


I'll start the 10k runs once a week in the New Year


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> I'll start the 10k runs once a week in the New Year


Me too:whistling:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

two of my favourite lifters of all time

russians are bad ass

malanichev is also a very talented boxer, boy can he hit a heavy bag, loves copious amounts of vodka too 

hope your well HG will have a catchup tpday in here


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> some power there , oly lifting is king .


very true

learn to train like the russians and your just going to become a beast look at young nick foxhall from scotland,


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Accessory Work

Great sleep helped by boom dose of IPAM (750 mcg).

Food is going in great and feel good and healthy.

Standing BB OHP (front of neck) - up to 80 kgs, back was arching and didn't want to push it.

Seated Smith OHP (back of neck) - up to 80kgs.

Skull Crushers

Tricep rope pushdowns

BB Bicep Curls

Machine concentration curls.

Shoulders and arms massively pumped. Felt a bit of a bender training like a bodybuilder :whistling: but definitely hit the spot.

Starving now so will pump food and drink in. Back is fine, test is medium-weight squats on Friday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> malanichev is also a very talented boxer, boy can he hit a heavy bag, loves copious amounts of vodka too


This guy sounds a legend, I will have to follow him now, may become an inspiration in drinking, fighting and lifting


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> This guy sounds a legend, I will have to follow him now, may become an inspiration in drinking, fighting and lifting


sounds cool to me


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

WFH so day off today, will be having a kip shortly.

Site injections - I know there seems to be divided opinion on this but JW swears that it works. Therefore I jabbed 1ml Cido Test in each bicep last night, cannot bend my arm today  Biceps are small when compared against body size but are strong, they just don't get big even with mega dosing gear and food.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> WFH so day off today, will be having a kip shortly.
> 
> Site injections - I know there seems to be divided opinion on this but JW swears that it works. Therefore I jabbed 1ml Cido Test in each bicep last night, cannot bend my arm today  Biceps are small when compared against body size but are strong, they just don't get big even with mega dosing gear and food.


Try doing hammer grip and close grip chin ups mate, they smash biceps and with your bodyweight you'll give them a good working over.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Try doing hammer grip and close grip chin ups mate, they smash biceps and with your bodyweight you'll give them a good working over.


I don't do any bicep work mate but do expect them to grow with the food, gear and also with DLs etc.

I'll add CG Chinups to accessory routine.

Thanks.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> I don't do any bicep work mate but do expect them to grow with the food, gear and also with DLs etc.
> 
> I'll add CG Chinups to accessory routine.
> 
> Thanks.


Will grow a lot faster with some specific attention imo. Can't see you doing many curls lol but at least chins are a good overall upper body exercise so you won't feel like too much of a pansy


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bench Day

Weight : 130KG (heaviest I have ever been and 12KG up on SHIC).

Delts and triceps were a little sore from Tuesday.

Feeling a little dizzy due to blocked sinuses, losing voice etc etc. Sleep has been poor due to this. Food an water consumption hasn't been great too.

No pre-WO jabs or orals. Guinness consumption has been sub-optimal for big lifting.

60 * loads

100 * loads

145 * 1

166 * 1 (failed to lockout). So close and will be going for 171 on Monday after a weekend of clean living, good sleep and pre-WO gear in too.

145 * 4

100 * 15 (2 were assisted).

Drop set

120 * 4

100 * 0 - comically couldn't do aany.

60 * loads, pecs fried and burnt out.

Squats tomorrow to test out lower back, will go up to 225KG.

Focus now is on Monday, bench session, fire food and water in, good sleep, no Guinness etc etc.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

*"Guinness consumption has been sub-optimal for big lifting."*

Not acceptable... work on improving consumption please!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> *"Guinness consumption has been sub-optimal for big lifting."*
> 
> Not acceptable... work on improving consumption please!


Haahaa, I did consider leaving that part out. Where is my nurse, Mark 

Anyhow, I don't advise getting smashed on a SHIC, I felt so rough yesterday 

Back on pre-WO orals on Monday so Guinness consumption will be 0.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, I did consider leaving that part out. Where is my nurse, Mark
> 
> Anyhow, I don't advise getting smashed on a SHIC, I felt so rough yesterday
> 
> *Back on pre-WO orals* on Monday so Guinness consumption will be 0.


Who's giving you these? Hope it's a she and not @Ginger Ben again!!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Who's giving you these? Hope it's a she and not @Ginger Ben again!!!


GB is my full-time fluffer, loves his work!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi buddy,just caught up in here,good work on weight gain and bench is looking good,shame about the back fooking up.

That belt is real nice,was going to order online as i don't own a belt at moment,but import duty looks a cvnt,my aunty lives in a home in southend so no help there,may order one more localy,anyone recommend something good?

Be well mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Big Man, good to see you pop in, I find it difficult to keep a track of everybody's journals too.

Thanks for kind words, need to get bench up and Monday is the day. Back - I can "feel" the injury but hoope it holds up enough for decent squats tomorrow.

Have you seen the price of P&P to UK - $90!!! I'll have a look in my old journal, people were putting up belt ideas.

@ewen @Rick89 @MattGriff may be able to help.

How's things anyhow? Still recomping?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ask dave at bulldogs to see if andy can get you a discount on an inzer belt


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> Ask dave at bulldogs to see if andy can get you a discount on an inzer belt


After his no show last time, I haven't been in touch :whistling:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> Ask dave at bulldogs to see if andy can get you a discount on an inzer belt


BTW, I have bought an Inzer - this is for @biglbs.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Who's giving you these? Hope it's a she and not @Ginger Ben again!!!


Isn't it your nap time hobo :lol:


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

This is pretty decent value. Used it for the Watford comp:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Scorpion-Power-Lifting-Competition-Standard/dp/B00DSQO9AK/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

AndyTee said:


> This is pretty decent value. Used it for the Watford comp:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Scorpion-Power-Lifting-Competition-Standard/dp/B00DSQO9AK/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


Nice one Andy, only issue may be this:-

Large fits waist : 32 - 39 inches (71 - 86.5 cms)

@biglbs is a very large guy!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

AndyTee said:


> This is pretty decent value. Used it for the Watford comp:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Scorpion-Power-Lifting-Competition-Standard/dp/B00DSQO9AK/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


Did you do any more comps mate? Any coming up?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> BTW, I have bought an Inzer - this is for @biglbs.


Ah I see lol

@biglbs I'll drop andy a text see if he still gets bekts as im after one aswell then split postage and meet up before I fcuk off .


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Did you do any more comps mate? Any coming up?


Having a rest and doing body building cutting routine (loads of reps & sets with mainly isolation) for the next 4 weeks to give the joints a rest from heavy training and shed a bit of lard gained in the Watford comp.

Then bulking through to April to get big/strong enough to place in a comp (Possibly Royal Counties).

Will probably do a comp between Jan and April but not sure which one.

Am aching in places I had forgoten even existed since switching from 5 x 5!

Have you got any comps planned?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

AndyTee said:


> Have you got any comps planned?


No SM comps planned, I did have a PL one planned for Sun 27th but injured back so had to pull out. There is a PL comp in a new gym in WGC called 1RM in Feb so may have a go at that but I will be cutting heavily (always do for the first 3 months of the year and then 9 months bulk  ).

Good luck mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Hey Big Man, good to see you pop in, I find it difficult to keep a track of everybody's journals too.
> 
> Thanks for kind words, need to get bench up and Monday is the day. Back - I can "feel" the injury but hoope it holds up enough for decent squats tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Hay,yup all going well holding a constant 330 to 335 (between the two weekly pmsl)But getting a smaller waist all the time so all is good(lol very big guy).

Lifts all going up but not pushing bench as got a small injury on 210k drop set

Thanks for advice on belts guys,waist is 48inch(was 60inch),chest 60inch,so anything by 'Bell tents' or 'Campri' may be good:lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> Ah I see lol
> 
> @biglbs I'll drop andy a text see if he still gets bekts as im after one aswell then split postage and meet up before I fcuk off .


Ideal mate!Thanks...


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Isn't it your nap time hobo :lol:


Haha, you know me too well! Actually had nap around mid day today, just 90 mins but it is literally best thing ever!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Loads of food and water last night, shot IPAM/Mod GRF/GHRP2 before bed, went to bed, couldn't sleep, got starving from GHRP2 I imagine, went downstairs and ate loads of sh1te. Sleep was terrible though.

Back feels fine anyhow so squat day. Will take it easy and go up to 5 plates a side and hopefully bang a few reps out. I just hope back injury holds up and if so, all systems go


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Squat Day

Back injury feels fine but I now have severe back pumps FFS!! No idea why, no orals in, taurine and potassium are a staple of diet now.

Felt OK if a little tired on way down, food has been going in well and water too.

No pre-WOs or orals. No wraps or belt - totally raw.

60 * loads - concentrating on form, all the way down to ground, slow, controlled reps. Weight on heels, back upright and head up. Bar positioned as low on back/traps as I could get it.

100 * loads

140 * 6

180 * 2

225 * 2 - first one was perfect form, below para, second one I sort of worried about back, rushed it and just above para, power was there, mind playing games.

Anyhow, feel fine now, injury healed, all systems go for Monday, big push for rest of year now, SHIC will continue.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Squat Day
> 
> Back injury feels fine but I now have severe back pumps FFS!! No idea why, no orals in, taurine and potassium are a staple of diet now.
> 
> ...


Really pleased that injury healed mate. Great stuff.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

It could well be a muscle spasm mate,it will feel much the same as severe pump if in erectors or hips....i used to get them all the time when i was toooooo heavy,not at all now though


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> It could well be a muscle spasm mate,it will feel much the same as severe pump if in erectors or hips....i used to get them all the time when i was toooooo heavy,not at all now though


Mr T, are you say I am too fat


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Mr T, are you say I am too fat


 :lol: :lol:Your a lot thinner than me mate,fookin lightweight:rolleyes:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice work on squats pal

glad back is holding out


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

A weekend of sleeping, food and resting. 12 hours kip on Saturday and 11 on Sunday - no booze as well. Serious push now for last weeks of SHIC. Food has been going in well. 1.5g Test and 1g Tren went in on Saturday, run out of slow slin so switching to fast, did 30iu before my roast dinner yesterday, will try to pin more frequent.

WFH today so no gym but bench tomorrow so more food and rest on the cards for today. Will try for bench PB tomorrow and another big lift on Friday.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Bench Day*

Feeling good after a weekend of no booze, sleep, food and rest. I will be going for a PB today = 171KG Bench. All pre-WOs (fast slin, injectables, orals etc) will be sorted, food and drink going down as we speak.

Plan is something like this.

60 * loads

100 * loads

130 * 2

150 * 1

171 * 1

I keep reps low at the top end as I seem to burnt out very quickly. People have suggested maybe a 160 * 1 in there but my body just doesn't seem to have many reps in there.

I'll vid it and post up when I get it, failure is not an option.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Just do what you normally do today mate but I find overhead pressing warms me up better for bench than light bench pressing!

Go and smash it big fella!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back from gym and it was disappointing. Feel as though I am not progressing with bench, no amount of food, gear etc seems to be helping. I will sort out technique lessons from the powerlifters at 1RM when they open on 7th December.

At my size and with my gear levels, I should be smashing big numbers, either technique is off or I am destined to be a sh1te bencher.

Gutted.


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Chin up mate!!!

I don't think you realise how well your doing, that's the problem with this sport / way of life, we can't see our progress but others can!!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

What did you end up doing then? I have to work at my bench or it goes to sh1te, I got all ahead of myself the other week and tried 300lbs and it didn't fcuking budge:sad:

Maybe go for more reps or try some different equipment like a shirt/slingshot?


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Is the powerlifting comp still a go mate?

Don't worry about the bench mate, we all hit plateau sometimes. You'll smash through it eventually I'm sure. Deffo makes sense to get your technique on point as much as you can though :thumb:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*Accessory Day*

Dips - 2 sets of 8.

CGBP - 3 sets of 8, strict with partner forcing elbows in.

Seated Smith Behind Neck OHP - 4 sets, assistance on last couple of reps on last set.

Seated Bicep Curl machine/Standing BB curl/Tricep pushdowns - about 3 sets of each supersetted.

Arms felt super pumped and massive.

I have been training in the same way (day for DL, SQ and BP) for 3 and 1/2 years and this has meant that I have built a strong core and foundation but delts/tris/bis are severely lacking and obviously having weaker delts and tris will affect BP. I am planning to train in a more BB-orientated style from Jan 1st to bring up upper body and weak areas.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> *Accessory Day*
> 
> Dips - 2 sets of 8.
> 
> ...


I think thats logical bigman, ur chest will use secondary muscles in particular shoulders and tri's so gettin them strong should provide a knock on effect.

Good luck


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

From my blog on another site:-

I have always trained in poncey gyms, always trained with guys much smaller than me and have only ever had 1 lesson with Bulldog so really, I make it up as I go along.

Anyhow, earlier in the log, I mentioned that I did complete the 10-week Cube programme and enjoyed it immensely. I started the SHIC at about week 7 or 8 possibly and finished The Cube and then started to try to hit PBs which is what the Cube suggests. I was flying at this stage and all was going well, just failed on 175KG BP and pulling 288KG DL. Anyhow, I then had a short break, won my first Strongman comp and then got injured which put me back about 2 or 3 weeks so really I probably lost 3 or 4 weeks in the middle of the SHIC but more importantly, I lost momentum which had built during The Cube. I then had a choice to make - finish the SHIC or continue for a few extra weeks and try to get some PBs and to make the best of it. I decided to do this and continue for an extra 4 weeks.

Obviously, in 4 weeks, I cannot start another programme or even train differently so I decided to continue where I left off. Maybe this was foolish, I don't know but options were limited. But, because of lost momentum, the BP lift yesterday was a failure and it hit me hard, so much had gone into the SHIC (time, effort, food, money, gear, planning etc), I actually felt like spewing it and cruising for a good while. Instead I am going to fight through it and do the best I can.

From January 1st, I will be cutting and training in a higher rep, more Bb'ing style so hopefully, I can build up some endurance in the mid-range. The Cube did help with this but more work needs to be done. My body seems to be able to peak quite high with weight but burns out very easily - is this because of training, age (40yo) or even past lifestyle (party animal etc)? I truly believe that the 151KG BP which I did yesterday before the 171KG took a lot out of me and ensured that I failed. Here was yesterdays training session:-

60 * loads

100 * loads

130 * 2

151 * 1

171 * 1 - failed

120 * 4 - just got last one, nothing at all left.

Plan for rest of SHIC/this year : continue as is.

Plan for Q1 2014 : higher rep/BB-style training, cutting, PL lessons in new PL gym in Welwyn Garden City. Plan to build more endurance and work harder and more intense in gym.

For the next few weeks the plan was the following:-

DL

SQ

BP

Accessory Work (Dips, CGBP, BOR, Close Grip Pullups etc).

The plan was to work out 4 days a week, indeed, plan for today is accessory work. Do you think that is sufficient?

All feedback is welcome, indeed, I would do anything to hit 180KG BP!!


----------



## Bronzeman (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi mate, my first post on here but I have been browsing the site for a long time and have found your journal interesting. Thought I would chip in with regards to your benching woes. I am the same age as you, sitting at 95kg, and have been training for 20 years, about 15 of those Power training. It was always my goal to bench 400lb and finally achieved it last summer. I think the benchpress, more than squats and deadlifts, requires more time and patience to improve - at your size it isn't a question of will you bench 180kg, just when. It took me around 2 years to progress from 170 - 180kg, but I got there in the end. Try not to get disheartened by numbers, just enjoy the training along the way, and you'll get there eventually. Sometimes a big burst of strength happens, and you might hit the target sooner than later!

In the year leading up to the 180kg bench I followed the same bench program every week. I actually cut down on the amount of reps and focused on high intensity with very good form.

Warmups:

40kg x 20

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 5

120kg x 3

Then I did one really intense set to failure. My goal was to start with a weight I could handle for 3 reps and try to increase the reps by 1 every workout. When I reached 6 reps I increased the weight by 2.5kg and started back at 3 reps. I went from 155kg x 3 to 167.5kg x 3 in the space of a year, and the following week I got the 182.5kg.

I found for me it is important not to try heavy singles, or even doubles, too often or I become overtrained and progress stalls. I try a single once every 6-8 weeks.

It's also important, as has already been mentioned, not to neglect triceps and shoulder training. I train these muscle groups on a separate day, using bodybuilding style exercises and weights. Strong triceps will help you push through the sticking point in the top part of the bench.

There are many other good tips and routines that can help you improve benching, and maybe mine isn't perfect, but maybe there is some info there that you might find helpful. It worked well for me, though everyone is different of course.

Good luck with your training - you are beating me in the squat and deadlift by a good 30kgs- I'll have to get some advice from you on those lifts!

p.s. I know a guy who's 68 and last year he benched 180kg - I have a video to prove it too! So, it certainly isn't downhill for us older guys in our 40s just yet!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bronzeman said:


> Hi mate, my first post on here but I have been browsing the site for a long time and have found your journal interesting. Thought I would chip in with regards to your benching woes. I am the same age as you, sitting at 95kg, and have been training for 20 years, about 15 of those Power training. It was always my goal to bench 400lb and finally achieved it last summer. I think the benchpress, more than squats and deadlifts, requires more time and patience to improve - at your size it isn't a question of will you bench 180kg, just when. It took me around 2 years to progress from 170 - 180kg, but I got there in the end. Try not to get disheartened by numbers, just enjoy the training along the way, and you'll get there eventually. Sometimes a big burst of strength happens, and you might hit the target sooner than later!
> 
> In the year leading up to the 180kg bench I followed the same bench program every week. I actually cut down on the amount of reps and focused on high intensity with very good form.
> 
> ...


Great post mate, thanks a lot, I will critique and ask questions when I have a little more time.

What a first post!! Beats the "First cycle" posts any day of the week


----------



## Bronzeman (Nov 27, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Great post mate, thanks a lot, I will critique and ask questions when I have a little more time.
> 
> What a first post!! Beats the "First cycle" posts any day of the week


Cheers mate!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : 131KG, feeling so lethargic at all times, body just wants to sleep, struggling to get out of bed, make the train, fall asleep instantly, get to work and almost nod off in chair. Only really been happening for past week. Maybe body just needs a rest, been pushed to max etc.

Anyhow, MTFU, DLs today. I need to build some confidence in my DL so no 1RM today but I'll go for a 6 plate double (6 plates is 266KG in my gym). This will set me up for a go at a big lift next week.

No food prepped due to tiredness so I am just eating Tesco Finest sandwiches etc for breakfast. Not ideal but better than nothing.

After the orals and pre-WO jab on Tuesday, my p1ss was dark yellow and stunk for 2 days. I was pumping water in too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back from gym, DL day as above.

Wasn't feeling strong, switched on or primed for the gym today, not like me, usually I am itching to get down there and get stuck in. No pre-WO or orals as not going for PB.

100 * loads

140 * loads

180 * 2

225 * 2

266 * 1 - just chalk, flew up, no problems, wasn't confident on grip for second rep so got straps on, got @TheProducer to sort the sniff out whilst strapped. About 10s gap between reps.

266 * 1 - flew up, no issues, straps and nosetork.

Deep down tiredness in lower back and feel knackered now. I am happy with that and I will be primed for next week, 2 monster days for me - Monday BP and Friday SQ, all systems go for those days, pre-WO/orals etc. Will live clean over weekend, try to remember IPAM (I honestly cannot remember the last time I shot it, it was that long ago) and fast slin.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

One last thing. Just to reiterate what I have been stating about my gym.

As I was getting ready to do the 225KG/495lb DL, some dude walked over, and said to me "jeez, is that a 500lb deadlift" to which I replied, "yep, just warming up" 

Apart from me, my training partner or the PTs in there, I don't think I have ever seen a 100KG+ DL!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Still sleeping so much, jabbed 40iu slin, had a massive Chinese with 400g prawns added by myself (chips, rice, curry etc etc), was so full, went to have a lie down on my bed at 19:30, got up at 05:00 this morning, feel sparkling though.

Last week of heavy jabbing, I have run out of Mast and Tren - just jabbed 10ml (5ml of PC/CS/Apollo Test and 5ml of CS Mast) = 1.5g Test and 1g Mast. Got one last jab on Wednesday, pre-loaded in barrel.

I have to make this week count. Bench tomorrow and Squats on Thursday is the plan.

The volume will remain low as that is the phase I am in now - full into SHIC, PB-time, all will be planned around that.

I will be doing another program in Jan (I'll take a look at Wendler's).

On the next SHIC, I will add in more volume/reps etc - that is if I decide to do another.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just managed 50iu slin before my roast dinner, followed by massive bar of 85% cocoa dark chocolate, washed down with liquid gold = Guinness. I'll try to keep eating in readiness for tomorrow, food prepped, orals/pre-WO jabs ready too. Working solo tomorrow.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> One last thing. Just to reiterate what I have been stating about my gym.
> 
> As I was getting ready to do the 225KG/495lb DL, some dude walked over, and said to me "jeez, is that a 500lb deadlift" to which I replied, "yep, just warming up"
> 
> Apart from me, my training partner or the PTs in there, I don't think I have ever seen a 100KG+ DL!!


Haha that's why I had to switch gyms, soon as 5 plates+ a side are on everyone creams themselves lol and then there wasn't enough plates for people to bench etc...lol

Big lifts in here mate! Going strong! When you reckon you'll have the almighty 300kg by?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Haha that's why I had to switch gyms, soon as 5 plates+ a side are on everyone creams themselves lol and then there wasn't enough plates for people to bench etc...lol
> 
> Big lifts in here mate! Going strong! When you reckon you'll have the almighty 300kg by?


Cheers mate, going for it on Friday 13th if all works out well.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bad day at gym today, too tired to type it up, will type up when I can, lethargy is killing me and wasn't interested in lifting today even after all pre-WO gear.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Bad day at gym today, too tired to type it up, will type up when I can, lethargy is killing me and wasn't interested in lifting today even after all pre-WO gear.


50iu slin must be a killer with lethargy!

How long are you on the shic now mate?

Great lifts so far, getting close to the 180 bench also.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I believe I am showing signs of burnout/fatigue or whatever you want to call it.

Training - not interested yesterday, even after all pre-WOs etc. No power, didn't want to train, no drive etc.

Food - not hungry at all yesterday or today.

Weight - falling, now 129KG.

Sleeping all the time and lethargy is awful.

General wellbeing - feeling sick a lot and generally poor.

I wanted to have one shot at Squat (6 plates/266KG), 300KG DL and also another try at BP but I am not too sure now. I will hit the gym on Thursday with the squat in mind and see how body reacts. SHIC will be over if it doesn't go well.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey mate, seems like things might be coming to a natural end for this shic. You pleased with it overall though compared to first one?

I think your plan to work more on endurance in the new year is a good plan and i think you should think about getting some cardio done too. You need to be fit imo to push yourself this hard and recover properly.

Just my two penneth


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> 50iu slin must be a killer with lethargy!
> 
> How long are you on the shic now mate?
> 
> Great lifts so far, getting close to the 180 bench also.


Hey mate, thanks, 8 weeks now, coming to the end, body burnt out. Still not got the 180 but getting closer to goals. I think I fcked up again TBH.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Hey mate, seems like things might be coming to a natural end for this shic. You pleased with it overall though compared to first one?
> 
> I think your plan to work more on endurance in the new year is a good plan and i think you should think about getting some cardio done too. You need to be fit imo to push yourself this hard and recover properly.
> 
> Just my two penneth


Thanks Ben, trust you to speak sense in this thread of lunacy. 100% agree. Will post full reply tomorrow mate.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope things work out for you when you're next in the gym mate.

How about trying the opposite approach next time. A lower dosed, more conventional cycle with slower, but perhaps steadier, progression?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Hey mate, thanks, 8 weeks now, coming to the end, body burnt out. Still not got the 180 but getting closer to goals. I think I fcked up again TBH.


The only thing I think you really should have left out was that comp you did ages back! Ah well mate onwards and upwards and all that...

Head back in it and finish with some strong lifts 

All i'll say is can't fault you on the food front haha


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Hope things work out for you when you're next in the gym mate.
> 
> How about trying the opposite approach next time. A lower dosed, more conventional cycle with slower, but perhaps steadier, progression?


Again, far too sensible mate 

I believe the SHIC can work and I was feeling awesome and super powerful until the comp/injury.

I'll ponder next move and post up more fully when I have more time and energy.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Hope you get through this lethargy soon mate!

Are you still going to 1RM on saturday?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Hows things going mate?

I had a sneak peek at 1RM last night, going back today with my completed membership forms


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Hows things going mate?
> 
> I had a sneak peek at 1RM last night, going back today with my completed membership forms


How was it?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Last week was a wipe out, no gym after that aborted session on Monday. Back has been playing up again.

Went on our annual Xmas do on Friday and stopped drinking at 02:30 this morning (obviously I did sleep etc in between but was a monster bender).

Back in the gym today for a quick sesh. Sweated buckets, DB BP up to 50KG DBs and Seated OHP up to 40KG DBs. Weight 129KG. Still sweating now but feel a lot better. Food and water are needed, diet and rehydration techniques have been awful since Friday........


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@GreedyBen, how was it mate? I'll get over there when I can. It may be Thursday.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

AndyTee said:


> How was it?





Huntingground said:


> Last week was a wipe out, no gym after that aborted session on Monday. Back has been playing up again.
> 
> Went on our annual Xmas do on Friday and stopped drinking at 02:30 this morning (obviously I did sleep etc in between but was a monster bender).
> 
> Back in the gym today for a quick sesh. Sweated buckets, DB BP up to 50KG DBs and Seated OHP up to 40KG DBs. Weight 129KG. Still sweating now but feel a lot better. Food and water are needed, diet and rehydration techniques have been awful since Friday........





Huntingground said:


> @GreedyBen, how was it mate? I'll get over there when I can. It may be Thursday.


So you had a 48hr bender? Thats fcuking savage mate, your poor liver 

@AndyTee The gym is excellent, not a massive place but it has/will have pretty much everything you could want in there bar some stones which I believe could be on the to do list!

Membership is cheap and very flexible too

I joined up after a quick look and I'm looking forward to getting in there on thursday afternoon!

Here is a quick pic off their fb page


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

No gym for a week, still having issues with sciatica in lower right back, awaiting chiro appointment, have been waiting for this dude for a while, long story.....anyhow, just got back from quiet weekend away and looking forward to getting back into gym tomorrow. Only 3 days in office this week and then off until 30th so need to make 2 gym sessions count this week.

I haven't taken anything for a while, not even cruise dose of test or any hcg, just cleaning body out.

Will start on cruise, hcg and also peps in readiness for 12 week cut starting Jan 2nd (cruise test, hcg, t3, peps and sibutramine, 2k cals, training BB style, cardio et al).

Feeling much healthier at moment apart from lower back issue and weight is hovering around 282lbs/20st 2lbs.

Blood test and echo are required in Jan sometime too to see what damage I have/haven't done with the big doses.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> No gym for a week, still having issues with sciatica in lower right back, awaiting chiro appointment, have been waiting for this dude for a while, long story.....anyhow, just got back from quiet weekend away and looking forward to getting back into gym tomorrow. Only 3 days in office this week and then off until 30th so need to make 2 gym sessions count this week.
> 
> I haven't taken anything for a while, not even cruise dose of test or any hcg, just cleaning body out.
> 
> ...


Glad your'e feeling a bit better mate, I hope it goes well with the tests and the chiropractor.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back in the gym. Deadlifts and Squats as I wanted to make the most of my one gym session this week.

Weight : 127KG, a lot of the puffiness from the slin has gone, feeling much healthier. I have been sleeping a lot, over 8 hours a night and grabbing some sleep at weekends/on trains, I even fell asleep in the dentist waiting room yesterday and some woman moaned about my snoring 

Still no gear at all and enjoying the clean out. Sex drive still high (sex at least once a day) so some residual gear floating about.

Struggling with back in the morning and it can wake me up if if I twist in bed. 2 Ibuprofen once I wake up and then it eases with movement.

DL

100

140

180

225 * 2 - no chalk or straps so struggled with grip.

SQ

100

140

180

225 * 1

225 * 2

Back felt fine and I felt reasonably strong. Pretty happy with that and I am planning to go to 1RM on Saturday. @GreedyBen, when are you at 1RM next?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

@Huntingground I'm in there thurs/fri/sat again this week mate.

I should be in there for about 12ish on saturday, depending on what time I get away from work!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> @Huntingground I'm in there thurs/fri/sat again this week mate.
> 
> I should be in there for about 12ish on saturday, depending on what time I get away from work!


OK mate, I'll aim to be in there for 12:00


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> OK mate, I'll aim to be in there for 12:00


Ok mate good stuff, they just took delivery of their 350kg tyre, may be a while before I attempt that


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Ken, Have I just seen you in the crowd at Giants live on CH5?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Did you get down there yesterday mate? I didn't get there until gone half past as I got out of work late:censored:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

MERRY CHRISTMAS MY FRIEND


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

AndyTee said:


> Ken, Have I just seen you in the crowd at Giants live on CH5?


Hey Andy, wasn't me mate, would have loved to have been there though. I'll try to get to some of these next time.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GreedyBen said:


> Did you get down there yesterday mate? I didn't get there until gone half past as I got out of work late:censored:


No, various reasons why, last couple of weeks have been a write-off, look forward to my cut now starting Jan 2nd.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS MY FRIEND
> View attachment 142734


Happy Xmas Big T, hope you have a cracker with the family.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

All the best to everyone over Xmas period, I'm looking forward to getting back in the gym in the New Year and cutting down. I have major plans for next year too so pretty excited


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Happy christmas to you and the family mate!

Maybe I'll see you in 1RM in the new year!


----------

